# There Is No Such Thing As White Privilege



## protectionist (Nov 16, 2014)

Today, as many other days, I heard somebody on one of the cable news shows using the term _"White Privilege"_. Today it was Sunny Hostin, but it could just as easily have been any one of 100 different people.
They say these words as if every TV viewer fully accepted the term as meaning what it clearly states.

Only problem with the term is that it does not exist. And it has not existed for half a century now, ever since whatever White Privilege did exist previously, has been obliterated and replaced by Black Privilege, by way of Affirmative Action. How in the world anyone could believe there is White Privilege in America, when hundreds of millions of White Americans have been deprived of education and careers due to this insidious, treacherous, anti-White discrimination.

Being deprived of college admission, college financial aid, jobs, job promotions, etc. has been SOP for Whites long enough for some people to have had it eradicate their entire worklife from starting out rookie, clear through to retirement at age 65.

It's time now for the term "White Privilege" to be retired (50 years too late). And why don't we hear the correct term Black Privilege more often ? Or should I say "at all ?"


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 16, 2014)

It really is hard work and a culture that looks down on bad behavior. So you want to end this???? Dumb leftist!


----------



## protectionist (Nov 16, 2014)

Matthew said:


> It really is hard work and a culture that looks down on bad behavior. So you want to end this???? Dumb leftist!


?????  What are you talking about ?  You're asking if I want to end Affirmative Action ?  Of course I want to end it.  It should have been ended the same day it began, 50 years ago.  I don't understand your post.


----------



## jwoodie (Nov 18, 2014)

White privilege is simply the latest of an unending string of leftist talking points designed to control debate through vocabulary.  Ironically, the logic of this concept leads to a belief in racial inferiority.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 18, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Today, as many other days, I heard somebody on one of the cable news shows using the term _"White Privilege"_. Today it was Sunny Hostin, but it could just as easily have been any one of 100 different people.
> They say these words as if every TV viewer fully accepted the term as meaning what it clearly states.
> 
> Only problem with the term is that it does not exist. And it has not existed for half a century now, ever since whatever White Privilege did exist previously, has been obliterated and replaced by Black Privilege, by way of Affirmative Action. How in the world anyone could believe there is White Privilege in America, when hundreds of millions of White Americans have been deprived of education and careers due to this insidious, treacherous, anti-White discrimination.
> ...


 
Those who claim that I am where I am because of white privilege simply get shown my three college degrees, two of which are advanced, my Stat'es residential contractor license, my current secondary teaching certificate although I no longer teach but maintain, and a 4" three-ring binder of State, national, and international certifications  in my currently employed field. 

Guess all I had to do in the simple minds of those people is to have shown up to an interview with my white skin.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 18, 2014)

Such a nonsense thread, posing as an intellectual discussion, when in fact is a white privilege rant.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 18, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Today, as many other days, I heard somebody on one of the cable news shows using the term _"White Privilege"_. Today it was Sunny Hostin, but it could just as easily have been any one of 100 different people.
> They say these words as if every TV viewer fully accepted the term as meaning what it clearly states.
> 
> Only problem with the term is that it does not exist. And it has not existed for half a century now, ever since whatever White Privilege did exist previously, has been obliterated and replaced by Black Privilege, by way of Affirmative Action. How in the world anyone could believe there is White Privilege in America, when hundreds of millions of White Americans have been deprived of education and careers due to this insidious, treacherous, anti-White discrimination.
> ...



Of course there is such a thing as white privilege. Why would you deny this?

The thing is though, we've earned it.

White people have earned the "privilege" of people not assuming we are stupid, or criminals.

White people have earned the "privilege" of people assuming we take care of our responsibilities

White people have earned the "privilege" of people thinking theirs a good chance we'd make a good employee.

Etc , etc.

Why would anyone deny that?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 18, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Today, as many other days, I heard somebody on one of the cable news shows using the term _"White Privilege"_. Today it was Sunny Hostin, but it could just as easily have been any one of 100 different people.
> ...


There are millions of White people who, despite having a college degree, have never held a job that required a college degree.  All due to affirmative action.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 18, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Today, as many other days, I heard somebody on one of the cable news shows using the term _"White Privilege"_. Today it was Sunny Hostin, but it could just as easily have been any one of 100 different people.
> ...



They would deny it because that's not what "White Privilege" means.  It means being given things that you have NOT earned >  Like how Blacks get jobs, promotions, etc, that they have NOT EARNED, via Affirmative Action.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 18, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



There are plenty of those without a college degree and qualifications that get hired above a more educated and qualified person because of the color of their skin or a slit between their legs.  I don't have a problem with someone more qualified getting hired or moving ahead of me as long as it's truly based on qualifications. Skin color and gender isn't a qualification.  I know that in the past, those of color and woman were discriminated against.  I didn't do it so I damn sure shouldn't pay the price based on trying to make up for it.


----------



## MaryL (Nov 18, 2014)

I am white, I never got any of that privilege. But I do see how  blacks are mean spirited, hateful hurtful jerks. I got a lecture or two by blacks about racism, they were talking to the wrong person. And they always seem a little off the mark And Liberals are the same way, accept they are usually  Whites with a guilt trip. Poor whites aren't stupid, and we aren't STOOGES, either.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 18, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


And then while paying that price, be told you're the privileged one.  And they do it with a straight face.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sally Kohn Affirmative Action Helps White Women More Than Others TIME.com


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 19, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



It's all they have left.  They can't get it done so they try to blame someone else for their failures.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 19, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Sally Kohn Affirmative Action Helps White Women More Than Others TIME.com


I've shot that stupid idea down 100 times in this forum. For every White woman helped by affirimative action, there are hundreds of white women wives, daughters, mothers, etc.of discriminated against White men, who are harmed by AA.  Ho hum.  Where have you been ?

As for the White women who got AA, they don't get it because they're White, they got it because they're women. And their numbers are a tiny fraction of the hundreds of millions of White men discriminated against by AA, over the past half century.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 19, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


I think they've just been in the victim role so long, they can't extricate themselves out of it. They're addicted to it.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 19, 2014)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally Kohn Affirmative Action Helps White Women More Than Others TIME.com
> ...




Where have I been? Certainly not frittering my life away in a state of perpetual rage.


You can justify whatever you wish as YOUR reality, if you repeat to yourself enough times that you are a victim, so present your case and refute the facts outlined by the author. 

I did not write the article, however there is undisputable evidence that there is no so called "Black Privelege" except in the minds of some demoralized white males that believe the ubiquitous "black bogeyman" is to blame for their personal failures.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 19, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Clear cut case of denial, either by pathological mental imbalance, or baldface (silly) lying.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 20, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



It's like the baby born where the mother did drugs while pregnant.  From birth they're taught to believe whatever happens to them is someone else's fault.


----------



## Rotagilla (Nov 20, 2014)

"white privilege" is just another excuse for negro dysfunction.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 20, 2014)

jwoodie said:


> White privilege is simply the latest of an unending string of leftist talking points designed to control debate through vocabulary.  Ironically, the logic of this concept leads to a belief in racial inferiority.


How else to you debate but with language? Semaphore?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 20, 2014)

Not only was and is there white privilege their is class privileged also..


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 20, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Today, as many other days, I heard somebody on one of the cable news shows using the term _"White Privilege"_. Today it was Sunny Hostin, but it could just as easily have been any one of 100 different people.
> ...


White people can and are criminals and they have abused their position in society for generations


----------



## Rotagilla (Nov 20, 2014)

what a clown..

run up that post count..that's what's important.


----------



## gipper (Nov 20, 2014)

The fact is many white Americans have been discriminated against for decades...all thanks to affirmative action programs instituted by crazy liberals.  Of course, the left never talks about this.


----------



## guno (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Nov 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> what a clown..
> 
> run up that post count..that's what's important.


Just like you do...


----------



## gipper (Nov 20, 2014)

guno said:


>



Do liberals ever realize that it is not 1950?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 20, 2014)

gipper said:


> The fact is many white Americans have been discriminated against for decades...all thanks to affirmative action programs instituted by crazy liberals.  Of course, the left never talks about this.


Then why did Reagan allow AA if it was sooo bad?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 20, 2014)

gipper said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Do conservatives understand that 350 years of being the oppressor does not get one generation off the hook?


----------



## Rotagilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > what a clown..
> ...


No sir..you are the undisputed champ..You work hard at it and deserve the "honor" of "top poster of the month".


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


It's a hobby..but in real life I am an even greater producer and competitor...


----------



## Rotagilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is many white Americans have been discriminated against for decades...all thanks to affirmative action programs instituted by crazy liberals.  Of course, the left never talks about this.
> ...



So your standard of whether or not something is good or "bad" is whether or not reagan opposed it?

wow


----------



## gipper (Nov 20, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is many white Americans have been discriminated against for decades...all thanks to affirmative action programs instituted by crazy liberals.  Of course, the left never talks about this.
> ...



So in your small mind, since Reagan did it that makes it right.


----------



## Rotagilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


oh I'm sure you are..probably a marine sniper, a MMA champion and a race car driver too...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 20, 2014)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




In response to an abundantly clear case of outright "poor me" whining. If you have the time to be a victim, you also have the time available to improve  yourself.

It's your life, and no one can ruin it except YOU.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 20, 2014)

guno said:


>


He hasn't benefitted from racism.  But he sure has been cheated by it.  Affirmative Action. 50 years.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 20, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


1.  White people have not been oppressors.  A few of them maybe have, and they have oppressed poor whites as much as anybody else.

2.  Whites have been oppressed from Affirmative Action for 50 years.  That's a lot more than a generation.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 20, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Nice dodge.  But it doesn't wash away 50 years of malicious racist discrimination against whites, and YOU KNOW it, and you ought to be ashamed of yourself for supporting that malicious racism, you malicious racist.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 20, 2014)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...





protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



There is no "dodging"anything here. You just don't read well, and that is not my problem, you bitter old fool. Where did I make the statement that I "support" it?
What I did was post an article that makes a case for white females being the demographic that has been the most rewarded by AA.

You on the other hand in your victim rant stated that black people are unfairly rewarded at the expense of white males. It is obvious that you do not understand  affirmative action and how it works and who has actually benefitted from it the most.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Black people were oppressed for 350 years officially. You had all that time to get your self a job, legacy (both financially and academically), and land. Thats multiple generations. Stop your whining, shutup, and work hard. You already have a headstart. What more do you need?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 20, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Dont make me laugh. 50 years? There were still Jim Crow laws in effect in 1975.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 20, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


How it works is that Blacks, regardless of qualification, are racistly chosen for such things as college admissions, college financial aid, job hiring, job promotions, et al, over Whites, simply on the basis of race.  Pure, unadulterated, malicious, racial discrimination.

So what are you are going to do now.  Come up with some rationalizing, wacko definition of AA, which looks innocent, and then pretend it to be that ?  

And your post about white females does not connect with the OP, or what I've been saying, so why are you bringing it up at all. I see no related point to it,  Of course, black people are unfairly rewarded at the expense of white males.  And you are either a liar or a fool, if you think that is not the case.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


NO,  I have not had 350 years to do ANYTHING.  I've only been in the workforce starting in 1964.  And most Whites, less time than that.  And i won't work hard because my work life is over, I;m retired now.  And I have had NO headstart of any kind,  I've had just the opposite > a place in line at the BACK of the line.
So YOU shut up, and stop talking like a fool or a liar.  And the only thing more that I, and all whites in America, need is equality, which, you being the racist pig that you are, refuse to allow.  You ought to be ashamed of yourself, for advocating racial discrimination,and don't tell me you're not doing that.  You know damn well you are.  YOU KNOW.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 20, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


YOU heard right >  50 YEARS.  Affirmative Action RACISM, since 1964.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 20, 2014)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




If you have to ask "why" it was brought up, then you are beyond foolish, bordering on being an outright idiot. Which explains why you have failed. 

One can only discuss AA honestly by pointing ALL who have benefitted from it. And you are the one who brought up being "victimize"...by AA. So yes white females having benefitted from AA is absolutely relevant.

This is a public forum, and if you are too immature to accept that you dont get to dictate who posts what.

Your pathetic whining about how white males are being wronged in abundance does not add up, considering that white males in spite of AA still as a majority occupy the majority of managerial and executive positions in the workforce as well as the being the majority on  most college campuses. Why?  Because there are more of them. It is a VERY small percentage of blacks who have benefitted at the expense of white males. You being a failure is YOUR problem.

Quit blaming others who were probably just better qualified.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 20, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


What you interpreted as a question, was not a question, which is why it had no question mark.  It was a statement.
No, I don't have to ask why you changed the subject from Whites being discriminated against, to white women being given AA preference.  I know exactly why you did that.

You did it to DODGE what I was saying about there being Black privilege and White victimization.  And like I said, it is irrelevant to the that subject.  And as I already posted here, the number of white women who have benefitted from AA are a tiny minority, compared to the number of White wives, daughters, mothers, etc of White males who have been discriminated against, and, as such, are also victims of racist AA.

And it is obvious to me that you don't know very much about AA.  You seem to think that any White women who applies for something is going to get it, and not be discriminated against because of the color of her skin.

EARTH TO KATSTEVE:  White women are discriminated against all the time by AA, where in many AA situations, ONLY BLACKS are given preference and ALL others are discriminated against (Hispanics, Asians, Indians, Arabs, and Whites of both sexes).  I have seen this dozens of times over the past 5 decades.

No charge for the lesson.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 20, 2014)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



ROFLMAO! 

White females are a protected class especially if they are over 40. You wacko. And where did I state that EVERY white woman benefits from AA? They have benefitted a b abundantly.....but not EVERY one of them. So stop rewording what I write to support  your whinefest.

If you charge for anything it should be for laughs...pushing your broken buttons is so easy its hysterical.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 20, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


You don't win a debate by pretending that the other person's words are laughable. Likewise, you don't win debates by name-calling. What really is laughable, is your inability to keep on top of this debate, in which you are having your ass handed to you.

  You need not have even mentioned White women.  You just did that as a distraction from the basic issue here, and failed to accomplish that distraction.In addition what you said about managerial positions is FALSE, wherein %wise, Blacks have been getting those at a higher rate than Whites, often due to Blacks getting promoted through AA, and then hiring and promoting only more Blacks. This can easily be seen with the naked eye, in govt offices all over America, which are rampant AA employers.  What else is new ?  

  Your side of the debate has deteriorated into a plethora of simplistic tools to hide yourself from the issue.  All I can say is > Not My Problem.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



You brought up AA in the first post of this thread. And being a fact that white females have benefitted from AA makes it relevant. to this thread. You're welcome to remain in thick headed denial if you wish but it does not change that fact. So post something credible besides this sissy rant to prove otherwise. Or stop making a fool of yourself.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


The sure sign of a (sore) loser of a debate is when he continues to yammer on about what he's already been refuted on.  Your silly White women distraction went nowhere.

Ho hum!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yawn.  *********


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Your idiotic assertion is amusing. You got exactly what you deserved. If you had of worked hard and excelled you would not have been at the back of line. Only whites that work hard dont have to worry about AA. Black people were at the back of the line for 350 plus years no matter how hard they worked in the white job market. Stop your pathetic whining. You are giving me a headache.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Your posts are too dumb to be amusing.

1.  Whites are at the back of the line due to AA.  That's how it's structured - has nothing to do with working hard.

2.  350 years before AA has NOTHING to do with 50 years after the start of AA.

3.  You're just as pathetic as the other stupe. Like him, using words like "whining", "idiotic". "amusing", only show off your inablity to debate the issue on its merits.

4.  You're giving YOURSELF a headache.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Your posts are very amusing but pathetic. You are an idiot so they make me laugh.

Whites are not at the back of the line. They own the line dummy.

White male AA has been around for 350 years officially. The AA for everyone not a white male just started 50 years ago.

I cant debate merits with an idiot that doesnt even know what the AA policy is.

You are giving me a headache with your pitiful whining. Get off your ass and make something of yourself instead of leaching off the system. I hate people that beg for handouts.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


NO they don't own the line you moron.  Millions of govt jobs are hired through AA.

Yes, the AA for everyone not a white male just started 50 years ago.  Which happens to be the ONLY time that is relevant to this discussion.  It is the only time that 99% of white males alive today, have been in the workforce.  You're not giving me a headache with your moronic use of  dodge words like "whining" (long worn out - ), but I might be getting sick to my stomach.  And where HA HA, do you get off talking about ME leaching off the system and begging for handouts ?  That's what YOU and YOUR AA zeros do.  And you hate them ?  That's what you said.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Yes whites do own the line. Stop whining to me and get one of your white friends to get you a job you are not qualified for. Nepotism was invented by whites so they could get unqualified scrubs like you a job over more qualified Black guys. You must suck big time in order to not have any white person that will do this for you. You dont run anything so you cant tell me what is relevant boy. I said whites males had AA for 350 years and I dont care if that hurts you. You should have encouraged your people to make hay while the sun was up since you obviously knew you were going to turn out to be a waste of sperm and a egg.  That way they would have left you a trust fund or something.

No I only hate whiny white boys like you that cant take working hard. I made it by working hard and I am Black. Your sorry ass is taking up oxygen from someone else that is infinitely more worthy.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No such thing as a _"more qualified Black guy", _except in your deranged mind.

HA HA HA. You poor little putz.  Here you post RAGE, RAGE, and more RAGE.  HA HA.  You're really pissed aren't you ?  I can't even see your pathetic words.  All I can see is your unrestrained ANGER.  You're just pissed that you're Black, and like that racist loon on HLN, Miss Ali, always says: _"Eva Black person wanna be White"  _Yeah, and you're one of them.  HA HA.  Hey, you still have a chance.  Get a nose job, and that skin whitening stuff.  If Michael Jackson can get away with it , why not you too, right, BOY ?

You made it !!  Made it to where ?  The front sink, washing dishes ? (after cleaning out the grease pit for 20 years) ?

Let me tell you something, dustball.  I have a collection of over 100 art drawings & paintings that I've done, you could only dream about.  I have another 100 songs & poems (some of them published right here in this forum), that you can pathetically read, and wish you only could have wrote those words.

And I play 5 musical instruments, all on a professional level, and played in bands in nightclubs, back in the 80s.  Something you could only dream about.
Sometime, I'll put some videos of me playing my violin/fiddle, mandolin, guitars and harmonica, and you can than go to sleep at night, dreaming that it was YOU that was playing all that cool music.  Hey, when you can't do it, you can always dream....BOY.

You will NEVER be able to write quality poetry like this, because you're just too much of a bonehead simian cretin.

Protectionist Poem 5

CLOUD'S PUFFS by Protectionist

The first cloud had its full form intact
Its whites, grays, blues, all matter-of-fact
Steady its course, ready to react
With all atmospheric bodies abstract
Or solid, moving, spinning, still
Hunchbacked, cracked, compact
Set and posed to interact
And draw a figure cold but alive
And reach down for my insomniaced
Visions loose but exact.

The second cloud, large and moving around
Still, but in motion, a sky merry-go-round
Up high above its lightning greyhound
To race through the air, to clouds or ground
To open bays, river, or sound.

And little puffs up here and there
Trap my eyes to full minute stare
Surrounded by blue, strange nothingness
Seeming to say "something's amiss"
Broken apart from their parent cloud
And hanging remote, aloof, enshroud, high-browed, proud.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

_Asclepias said >> "You play 5 instruments, claim to be an accomplished poet, as well as artist? _
_With all of that imagined talent, you should not even be concerned over AA, and should have been able to turn those "skills" into an opportunity for yourself, _

_I meant to add previously when you included Hisoanics in your growing list of AA victims....that this is yet another BIG MISS on your part. Your last post more than proves that you are just a bitter old racist fool with delusions of granduer who life has passed by."_

Not _"claim"_...AM!   And you just saw one of the poems of it.

Not _"imagined"_.......KNOW.  YOU KNOW.

Not _"should have"_......DID!  In upscale night clubs and colleges, for 8 years.

And I happen to BE Hispanic (50%), oh ignorant one.

You should have quit when you were far behind in this debate,  Now you're FAAAAR, FAR behind.  But that's what USMB readers would expect, when reading one of your posts.  Right Asclepias ? Right ?  Right ?
Yes.  That is right. As we all know.


----------



## Huey (Nov 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Today, as many other days, I heard somebody on one of the cable news shows using the term _"White Privilege"_. Today it was Sunny Hostin, but it could just as easily have been any one of 100 different people.
> ...


The auto industry for one,mainly because whites do sloppy work,thats why there is so many recalls for unsafe cars.Also before I forget how about all these bridges eroding because of  cheap materials.How would you like to be traveling across a bridge that all of a sudden started falling to pieces.whites do shoddy work if they work at all.They come to work to complain about the work of the Black employees. That's all they do is complain complain and complain. Especially if their boss is Black, they don't want to take orders from a Black supervisor. Damn when is this country going to open its eyes.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Anyone in a lucid state of mind can clearly see that you are the one who is insecure, enraged, and clearly in a state of having no self esteem.


You play 5 instruments, claim to be an accomplished poet, as well as artist?
With all of that imagined talent, you should not even be concerned over AA, and should have been able to turn those "skills" into an opportunity for yourself,

I meant to add previously when you included Hispanics in your growing list of AA victims....that this is yet another figment of your fertile imaginatiin.on your part. Your last post more than proves that you are just a bitter old racist fool with delusions of granduer who life has passed by.


protectionist said:


> _Asclepias said >> "You play 5 instruments, claim to be an accomplished poet, as well as artist? _
> _With all of that imagined talent, you should not even be concerned over AA, and should have been able to turn those "skills" into an opportunity for yourself, _
> 
> _I meant to add previously when you included Hisoanics in your growing list of AA victims....that this is yet another BIG MISS on your part. Your last post more than proves that you are just a bitter old racist fool with delusions of granduer who life has passed by."_
> ...





"This is no debate, and that is a fact, I am not, as you know, Asclepias.  Your blather and bluster so false and misplaced, what you post as your truth, is obviously fake.

You rant and you rave like a madman, indeed, overlooking the facts in an ignorant screed.

So dwell in the dark and refuse to learn, I am finished throwing pearls to a swine who is unlearned"

I am not a poet at all,  but it took me exactly 1 minute to sum up how the above applies to you. 

Goodnight. And watch out for that "black bogeyman" who obviously has complete control over you and is the catalyst for your  psychosis.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Huey said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


As a former supervisor in manufacturing and construction, i can tell you that is a giant pile of   If anybody does shoddy work, it's Blacks.  They are slow, they're stupid, they make mistakes, you have to show them every little thing to do, and half the time they don't even show up for work at all.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You and Aslepias are the same,  You're in a RAGE.  You're a mindless, wild dog, foaming at the mouth. I just sit here and say to myself, when Thanksgiving gets here, I know what I'll be thankful for,  Thankful I'm not anything like these gooneybirds in USMB, who go around pretending to be smart and cool, while they're the biggest idiots ion the forum.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Every Black person I know is more qualified than you. I'm not pissed. I like making fun of you cave monkeys on this site. Its easy to get you in a impotent rage that you cant do anything about.  Even if I was right in front of your face the most you would do is turn red with anger and frustration. I'm like a titan stomping a mud hole in the ass of every white boy such as yourself that is envious of me. I had to laugh extra hard at your assertion I want to be white. I havent heard a joke that funny in a while. I love being Black. I would probably kill myself if I had to be white. 

 BTW your poems sucked donkey ass. I have never seen such terrible writing in my life. I bet you have about a million rejection letters in your draw if you were brave enough to try and publish. I know thats why you are upset at Black people.  Trust me you were rejected because your writing sucks and not due to AA. You are a loser and your poem echos the loser in you.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



No, Mr. "Artist/composer/poet", I'm not "cool", and certainly not angry or enraged at you or anyone here over anything. 

I just won't buy into your self pity, and it pisses you off. You have no one to blame for your failures but you. 


Frankly, if I had hundreds of songs and poetry written(as you claim to) I would be actively marketing myself to leverage the efforts that I have invested, instead of writing volumes of "poor me" posts in an anonymous forum.

Your point of view is exactly that....... YOURS. 
You're a "victim" with alledegly a vast array of talent, but are here sniveling and whining about how you have been persecuted while the black population has been rewarded at your expense. 

There are huge numbers of black Americans who have endured generational poverty as a result of Jim Crow laws and biased hiring practices and have still been successful, as well as some who have not succeeded because of their own actions, that I will freely admit, because it is true, however, EVERY successful black American  has not been successful at the expense of white males, and for you to assume that to be the truth is a testament to your ignorance and arrogance.

You are insecure, petty and small, as well as too immature to recognize and come to terms with your own shortcomings.

You have some screws loose, dude.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


I just ripped to pieces (in Post # 65) everything you just stupidly and dishonestly said here.  Just like the other ass clown, you just can't stand it that I've written an OP that tells the TRUTH about the myth of "White privilege", and exposes the fact of Black privilege (AKA Affirmative Action), which you desperately want to keep covered up.  Too bad, sucker.  Like the Rolling Stones used to say > "You can't always get what you want."  HA HA HA.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


The more you talk the more its obvious you are a loser and a monkey. Your first sentence highlights your loser attitude. I know you have accepted your inferior status but other men like me never accept anything someone limits us to.  Like a god I cause havoc and chaos in the brain of sad sack white boys like you. Your poems suck donkey ass. Those rejection letters speak the truth. Deal with it.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


You only ripped your hymen monkey. You dont have the intelligence to even remain rational. We are laughing at you as you whine about screwed up your life is. Stop being a lazy ass and get a better job. You cant clean toilets all your life and expect the finer things to be just given to you.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


So memory is also part of that inferiority you live with, huh ?  I told you before my worklife is past, and that I am RETIRED, oh dense one. And I've never cleaned toilets.  That's for the inferior folks.  You know, like you.  HA HA HA.  And you can laugh all you please.  Ever see teenagers on motorcycles laughing at older people driving cars with lots of safety features ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You don't get points for laughing, when your laughing is DUMB.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Stop lying monkey. You arent retired and you are a part time toilet cleaner. Work harder, shave and delouse yourself and I am sure someone will get you a better gig.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Diary of a mad/sad loser, strapped with the stigma of Affrimative Action.  Hey boy!  You know how to use a screwdriver ?


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Today, as many other days, I heard somebody on one of the cable news shows using the term _"White Privilege"_. Today it was Sunny Hostin, but it could just as easily have been any one of 100 different people.
> They say these words as if every TV viewer fully accepted the term as meaning what it clearly states.
> 
> Only problem with the term is that it does not exist. And it has not existed for half a century now, ever since whatever White Privilege did exist previously, has been obliterated and replaced by Black Privilege, by way of Affirmative Action. How in the world anyone could believe there is White Privilege in America, when hundreds of millions of White Americans have been deprived of education and careers due to this insidious, treacherous, anti-White discrimination.
> ...



*You are way off mark suggesting whites don't have exclusive privileges.*

Whites have the privilege of being called racist bigots and accused of discrimination regardless of whether or not it applies.

Whites have the privilege of living in a society that holds them accountable for the actions of their forefathers ... And where other races are seldom held accountable for their own actions, much less their forefathers'.

Whites have the privilege of living in a multicultural society that keeps them around for the added revenue stream ... Damn, someone has to pay the bill.

*I am sure I could think of more privileges, but you get the point ... You are just looking at it wrong.*

.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


I use a screwdriver much better than you use a pen. Your poems should never see the light of day. Matter of fact you should be shot for even posting them.  I dont know who tricked you into  thinking they were even decent but you need to kick their ass for lying to you. You are a loser on an even worse scale than your poems. Your inferiority is so apparent I have a crook in my neck looking down trying to see the top of your head.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Oh, no doubt.  This is how AA stigma dum-dums cope with their load.  They project low standards on others, which they know are absurd, but still it helps them to live with the AA disgrace they have heaped on themselves.  Well, most I can say about it is, NOT MY PROBLEM.  Hey!  That's a sink, for hand washing.  Not a toilet for pissing into. What's the matter with you ?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


You must be a AA stigma dum-dum. You just begged me to accept an inferior status.  Why would I do something like that?  Monkeys like you stay upset because AA keeps you from always getting to the front of the line. Deal with it monkey. This is the end of your privilege as you know it.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


My poems are great. So are my drawings and paintings.  And so is my musicianship on 5 different instruments, which soon I will post videos of myself playing those instruments.  As for you........ So you can't play them.  No big deal,  So you'll NEVER be able to do that.  Hey, you can watch and listen, and just wish it was you who was playing them. And at night, you can dream it was you in the videos.  If all you can do is dream, you might as well dream high.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Wow.  Can't you ever get anything right ?  I'd never let you work on my car, that's for sure.
You have an inferior status.  You have an AA stigma.That's YOUR problem.  NOT MY PROBLEM.
And I'm not limited now from AA, because I'm no longer in the workforce.  Yeah, you really do have a reading comprehension problem.  See ?  That's what happens when you get AA , instead of having to accomplish things.  Now quit crabbing about those 350 years that you didn't even live through.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


I already told you that I dont believe you are retired. You are a toilet cleaner. Deal with that. The next time I see you i will throw a 5 out the window so you can have multiple income streams cleaning my windows monkey.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Today, as many other days, I heard somebody on one of the cable news shows using the term _"White Privilege"_. Today it was Sunny Hostin, but it could just as easily have been any one of 100 different people.
> ...


Gosh.  Silly me!


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


As the Rock of WWE fame would say >* "IT DOESN'T MATTER"* what you told.  You'r an AA glunk.  Nothing you do or say means anything.  I told YOU that.  And unlike you, I don't have the stigma of AA, so what I say MEANS SOMETHING.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm tired of wasting my time here talking to AA deficients.  I have other threads to attend to.  Talking to real people.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 21, 2014)

Any who believe *There Is No Such Thing As White Privilege *are mentally feeble, woefully uneducated, malignantly motivated, or a combination of any or all three.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> I'm tired of wasting my time here talking to AA deficients.  I have other threads to attend to.  Talking to real people.


Thanks for the notice of surrender.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Any who believe *There Is No Such Thing As White Privilege *are mentally feeble, woefully uneducated, malignantly motivated, or a combination of any or all three.


You're too late, trash bag.  I've already destroyed everything you just said 1000 times over, and now moved on to other threads.  This one is DONE.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > I'm tired of wasting my time here talking to AA deficients.  I have other threads to attend to.  Talking to real people.
> ...


Dreaming out loud.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 21, 2014)

Protectionist is nothing but a little tea pot pouting and spouting nonsense to rid himself off the fact of white privilege.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 21, 2014)

Protectionist won't be back since the hiding you gave him.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 21, 2014)

Protectionist is a white monkey whose bare ass is showing.

Don't be stupid enough to be talking about killing people if you respond.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 21, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





protectionist said:


> I'm tired of wasting my time here talking to AA deficients.  I have other threads to attend to.  Talking to real people.



Then please, go away and sulk, you mentally unbalanced screwball.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Protectionist is a white monkey whose bare ass is showing.
> 
> Don't be stupid enough to be talking about killing people if you respond.


i think I feel threatened.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Protectionist is a white monkey whose bare ass is showing.
> 
> Don't be stupid enough to be talking about killing people if you respond.



He is in fact way  beyond stupid enough to do so. This is not the first time that he has openly issued threats in this forum. 

A great example of how ignorance, arrogance and stupidity  are a dangerous combination.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Protectionist is nothing but a little tea pot pouting and spouting nonsense to rid himself off the fact of white privilege.


So you are saying there is no Black Privilege (AKA Affrimative Action)  ?  And you deny all the things I've been


katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm posting whole posts, and the forum isn't posting them.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Protectionist is nothing but a little tea pot pouting and spouting nonsense to rid himself off the fact of white privilege.


So you deny there is Black Privilege ? (AKA Affirmative Action)  And you deny they that Black privilege by AA, has been the largest amount of malicious racial discrimination which has victimized the largest amount of people (Whites) over the past 50 years ?
Maybe you will try to tell us that AA doesn't exist ?  What the hell kind of gooneybird thing ARE you saying ?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yeah. I talked about killing ENEMIES of the USA, in the US Army.  You got a problem with that ?


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 21, 2014)

White privilege is the feast before a white person, who is used to being well-fed with food of their choosing for all their life.....and whose parents and grandparents and great-grandparents also had access to such a feast, so there aren't even stories about days of privation.  

"Black privilege" is what those white people scream about when black people, who are used to being hungry, who never saw such food, are welcomed to some of the food......not the whole table, mind you, but not just the crusts and crumbs, either.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Protectionist is a white monkey whose bare ass is showing.
> ...





protectionist said:


> I'm posting whole posts, and the forum isn't





protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Personally, I think you are a depraved  lunatic who has lost  touch with reality. You openly stated what you would do to another poster, and you know it.


Didn't you claim to have "other  threads to attend to"? 

I'm not going to push your buttons anymore, you are mentally unstable and could become yet another demoralized goon who turns into a mass shooter.

Go away.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> White privilege is the feast before a white person, who is used to being well-fed with food of their choosing for all their life.....and whose parents and grandparents and great-grandparents also had access to such a feast, so there aren't even stories about days of privation.
> 
> "Black privilege" is what those white people scream about when black people, who are used to being hungry, who never saw such food, are welcomed to some of the food......not the whole table, mind you, but not just the crusts and crumbs, either.


  Black Privilege is just what I've been saying it is all through this thread.  It is malicious, racist discrimination against Whites by way of Affirmative Action. And it is the largest (by far) amount of racial discrimination in America, victimizing (by far) the largest amount of people, over the past 50 years.  And everyone one who has supported it should be ashamed of themselves.  In fact, they should all be arrested and imprisoned for violation of the 1964 Civil Rights Act (racial discrimination in employment and schools), and I wouldn't go easy on them.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Interesting how you say "openly stated what you would do to another poster", but you don't say what that was.  Why not ?


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > White privilege is the feast before a white person, who is used to being well-fed with food of their choosing for all their life.....and whose parents and grandparents and great-grandparents also had access to such a feast, so there aren't even stories about days of privation.
> ...



How victimized have white people been by AA?  Have the races switched classes, so that whites are usually poor and blacks are usually wealthy?  Did you wake up today, and notice that the vast majority of billionaires are black?

No?  

Gosh, I wonder why.  Maybe it's because "black privilege" doesn't really exist.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


YOU go away. I'm the author of the OP, it's my topic that I created, and you're just a troller, posting harassment posts.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 21, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> How victimized have white people been by AA?  Have the races switched classes, so that whites are usually poor and blacks are usually wealthy?  Did you wake up today, and notice that the vast majority of billionaires are black?
> 
> No?
> 
> Gosh, I wonder why.  Maybe it's because "black privilege" doesn't really exist.



Are you suggesting that reverse racism is okay until it makes everyone victims?

.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > How victimized have white people been by AA?  Have the races switched classes, so that whites are usually poor and blacks are usually wealthy?  Did you wake up today, and notice that the vast majority of billionaires are black?
> ...


Either that or redistribution. Take your pick.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 21, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > How victimized have white people been by AA?  Have the races switched classes, so that whites are usually poor and blacks are usually wealthy?  Did you wake up today, and notice that the vast majority of billionaires are black?
> ...



Of course not.  I am denying the existence of black privilege, even with Affirmative Action.

I do not support affirmative action, but it's not some black privilege program that will drive whites into an oppressed status.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


Limiting a discussion of racial privilege to something like number of billionaires, is little more than a diversion tactic.  I'm talking about hundreds of millions of White people (and other non-Black races) who have been denied college admissions, college financial aid (including me), job hiring, and job promotions, all through the malicious racist dicriminatin of Affirmative Action.  
  I've already told you how victimized whites have been by AA. FAR, FAR MORE than any discrimination affecting minorities, all combined (simply because of the much greater number of Whites, all being affected)
You can't figure that out for yourself ?.  Good grief, man.  Get a grip.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


Redistribution is OK.  I am a lifelong LIBERAL on economics.  I support raising taxes on the rich to at least 70% (maybe higher).  I support raising the minimum wage.  I support workers rights, and various cases of business regulation.  But AA is cold-blooded, malicious racial discrimination, and anybody who supports it ought to be arrested and jailed.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



You don't want to discuss this in terms of billionaires?  OK.

Let's discuss this in terms of lynchings.  How many white people have been lynched by affirmative action, that "malicious, racist discrimination"?

I'm being facetious, of course.  Do you realize that 1, the discussion of billionaires tells you something about the systematic privilege or discrimination against each group, and 2, part of the white privilege is having several different pathways to success.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


That's EXACTLY what it is, and you are deep in denial to ludicrously claim otherwise.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



Please give us the statistics that show the oppression of white people.  I would expect things like rapidly declining college attendance, economic disadvantage compared to other groups (especially blacks), and a skyrocketing of white unemployment and crime, again, compared to other groups (especially blacks).  Also disparity in criminal sentencing and school discipline favoring black people.

Also some photos of signs that say "Whites Need Not Apply" and "Blacks Only" would be helpful.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


Naw. I'm talking returning land stolen by whites from Blacks back to them. I'm talking about giving back the original 40 acres Blacks told Sherman they wanted and Jackson rescinded. If the US cant or wont do this then we do it the slow way via AA.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


Discussion of billionaires tells us next to nothing about systemic privilege.  It is hardly much more than a family-based history that goes back to many decades of the past, and whiich affect a TINY minority of people.  I'm talking about AA which has victimized hundreds of millions of people for 50 years.
And NO, let's NOT talk about this in terms of lynchings, or in any other terms that you would like to use as a diversion from the basis of the OP, and the TOPIC of this thread. >  The MYTH of White Privilege, and the evil REALITY of Black Privilege.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Grab a number and get in line. We have 350 plus years of oppression.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And by violating the 1964 Civil right law.  You're under arrest.  And for your edification, much more land was taken from Whites than from Blacks, so don't try give me that crap that it's a Black thing.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



How do you think the vast majority of billionaires happen to be white?

I think something you are doing is anything that disagrees with you, is "off topic."


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


Answer me 2 questions ..,

1. When is this 350 years you keep yammering about ?

2.  When did you start in the workforce ?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Dont care about what white land was taken. i'm talking about returning Black land. Whites losing their land by the hands of other whites have nothing to do with this.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


I already shot down your OFF TOPIC billionaires diversion BS.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Slavery and Jim Crow and realistically up until today.

None of your business.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> I already shot down your OFF TOPIC billionaires diversion BS.



No, you just told me I was off topic.

The topic is privilege.  I can't think of a more obvious sign of privilege than wealth, and those with the most wealth are white.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Naw. I'm talking returning land stolen by whites from Blacks back to them. I'm talking about giving back the original 40 acres Blacks told Sherman they wanted and Jackson rescinded. If the US cant or wont do this then we do it the slow way via AA.



Sure thing ... I will support any former slave who wants to sue Jackson for rescinding the offer.

.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 21, 2014)

Protectionist, pull your monkey comments in, your only warning.

You cannot defend your OP by attacking AA, the reaction to white privilege.

I am impressed you are a populist, albeit a white privilege populist.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > I already shot down your OFF TOPIC billionaires diversion BS.
> ...




15 Major Corporations You Never Knew Profited from Slavery - Atlanta Blackstar


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Naw. I'm talking returning land stolen by whites from Blacks back to them. I'm talking about giving back the original 40 acres Blacks told Sherman they wanted and Jackson rescinded. If the US cant or wont do this then we do it the slow way via AA.
> ...


Good. I represent my slave ancestors.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


YOU ALREADY HAVE THE STATISTICS.  It's ALL the hundreds of millions of Whites from 1964 to 2014 who have entered the workforce, worked in it, applied for promotions, applied for colleges, and applied for college financial aid.  Even a 10 year old in the 5th grade can easily see that that is hundreds of millions of people. And that's all you need , not all that other jibberish you came up with.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Looks to me like most of those white people have jobs.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Good. I represent my slave ancestors.



You can represent them all you want ... Let me know when they can appear to testify.

.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Whatever the hell it is your babbling about, it has nothing to do with Black Privilege 1964-2014, and White victimization 1964-2014.  So please talk ON TOPIV, Mr. Diversion.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 21, 2014)

Protectionist has blown up his own OP.

Let's close this down.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


Looks to you WRONGLY.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> YOU ALREADY HAVE THE STATISTICS.  It's ALL the hundreds of millions of Whites from 1964 to 2014 who have entered the workforce, worked in it, applied for promotions, applied for colleges, and applied for college financial aid.  Even a 10 year old in the 5th grade can easily see that that is hundreds of millions of people. And that's all you need , not all that other jibberish you came up with.



And yet those hundreds of millions of white people were not plunged into poverty, correct?  They must have, somehow, persevered through the hardship of losing out on _one_ college admission, or _one_ kind of financial aid, or _one_ promotion.  

Why?  Because of white privilege.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



You can represent them all you want ... Let me know when they can appear to testify.

.[/QUOTE]

They wont be appearing. You deal with me or deal with the system of AA.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Show me the numbers. I'll wait.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Looks to me like most of those white people have jobs.
> ...



Whoa.  Those hundreds of millions of white people are currently unemployed?

Why isn't Fox News reporting this?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


No such thing as Black privledge since AA is not just for Blacks. We have already agreed white women benefit from AA more than anyone else.  Thats actually more white privilege. The fact that the stolen land is now owned by whites is more white privilege.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Protectionist has blown up his own OP.
> 
> Let's close this down.


Look here. Jake's calling for a RETREAT.  HA HA HA.  

Well, they ran through the briars, and they ran through the brambles.  Ran through the places where a rabbit couldn't go.  They ran so fast, the hounds couldn't catch'm.  Down the Mississippi to the Gulf o' Mexico.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Protectionist has blown up his own OP.
> ...


Youre losing whats left of your mind.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> They wont be appearing. You deal with me or deal with the system of AA.



You bring up an interesting point.  Presumably, land your ancestors owned would have been passed down, generation to generation, to be used and profited from. And nobody would dispute that you are entitled to that.

Yet, if your ancestors suffered an injustice, you apparently are not entitled to collect a settlement in their name.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> They wont be appearing. You deal with me or deal with the system of AA.



You were not a slave ... So I cannot support you.
Give me their cell phone number ... Perhaps I can convince them to appear.

Oh ... I don't particularly care about racism in the form of AA ... Bigots do what they have to in order to cling to their ideas.

.


----------



## Truman123 (Nov 21, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Today, as many other days, I heard somebody on one of the cable news shows using the term _"White Privilege"_. Today it was Sunny Hostin, but it could just as easily have been any one of 100 different people.
> ...


Do you have binders full of women?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > They wont be appearing. You deal with me or deal with the system of AA.
> ...


More white privilege.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > They wont be appearing. You deal with me or deal with the system of AA.
> ...


I didnt ask for support. I said give me the land my ancestors owned back to me or deal with AA.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


*FALSE! * I most certainly did NOT agree to that.  In fact I showed that, by far, white women are victims of AA, which is more White VICTIMIZATION.  Your drivel talk about stolen land is a pile of crap, and I haven't seen a shred of evidence pertaining to it, and even if you did have some, so what ?  It's not a Black thing.  I told you that before.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I didn't say anything about giving you anything ... You want land then do what the rest of us do and buy it.

.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 21, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



Some of the rest of you inherit it.  Which Asclepias could have done, had his ancestors gotten the land promised them.

Interesting, huh?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Sorry monkey.  Here is the link. Provide yours that can refute this.

Sally Kohn Affirmative Action Helps White Women More Than Others TIME.com


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


I dont care what you didnt say. Those are the terms. Return the land or deal with AA.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > They wont be appearing. You deal with me or deal with the system of AA.
> ...


But it's not a Black thing.  Many, in fact, far more Whites have had the same injustice.  And why should he collect a settelement in their name ?  HE didn't suffer anything.  But the Whites who have had jobs, job promotions, college financial aid, and entire careers stolen from them HAVE suffered from these AA injustices, and therefore should receive settlement s from being victims of the Black Privilege.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No white people got their land taken because they were white dunce. Just like there are wealthy whites sitting on land that belonged to my ancestors that same land could be part of my legacy to leave my children. Does your mind comprehend this or is legacy too big of a concept for you to grasp?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Stop talking stupid.  Your dumbbell land spiel has already been refuted.  You're entitled to nothing, and as a supporter of AA, YOU personally should be made to pay settlements to the White victims of AA, out of your own pocket.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Who lost an "entire career"?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


I dont see any refutation. I do see plenty of denials and deflections. I'm not looking for entitlements. I want the land back or you deal with AA.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


YOU are the dunce.  Nobody got their land taken because of what race they were.  They all just got land taken, that's all, and you're trying to make it into a race thing.  Dude, it's a dumb rap. It doesn't fly. And as I've said 5 times now, it's not anything YOU suffered,. like the White people of 1964-2014 HAVE suffered from AA.  Get it ?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Sorry but you are an idiot. There were racial cleansing all over the south and other parts of the country where Black people lost their land and Jackson made the slaves give their land back to the former slave owners. It was specifically because they were Black you dunce.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yes you did.  And YOU are the one making the denials and deflections that I DO see YOU making.  Nobody deals with AA which is a violation of the 1964 civil rights act.  You are criminal, and a malicious racist.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 21, 2014)

Truman123 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



I have binders full of qualifications, diplomas, licenses, etc.  I didn't get a damn one of them because I was white. 

You may have binders full of women as that is as close as you'll ever come.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 21, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> Truman123 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Sounds like you haven't been touched by affirmative action.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Sorry again but youre talking unintelligible nonsense at this point. Return the resources or deal with AA. You have no choice.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Fool. For the 6th time. Whatever happened, it didn't happen to YOU.  GOT IT ?  Pheeeeeww!!  (high-pitched whistle; eyes rolling around in head)


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


It happened to my ancestors which robbed me of ultimately benefiting in the same manner whites of present day do. If you truly feel that what you inherit from your ancestors is not yours then we need to take everyones land that didnt actually buy it.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You lost this stupid diversion.  It sunk, fool.  As for resources needing to be returned, that would be all the $$$$$$$$$ lost from Whites 1964-2014, from AA, which YOU and other AA supporters need to pay (reparations$$$$) out of YOUR own personal pockets to whites you victimized.  Now pay up, or shut up,


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Claiming I lost would be assuming it was game. Its not. You are whining about AA. If you dont like it then return the resouces. If you do that I will personally make sure there is no more AA. Thats your deal. There is no bargaining.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


NO.  YOU were not robbed. And all you're doing now is talking like a fool, which won';t hurt you in this debate, because you'rve already thoroughly had your ass handed to you here, and anybody reading this thread knows it.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Yes I was and so were millions of other Black people. Claiming I wasnt has no bearing. All you are doing is being a dunce. We all know this is your natural state but I thought you at least could support your premise.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 21, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Truman123 said:
> ...



Define touched.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



protectionist


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Sorry again but youre talking unintelligible nonsense at this point. Return the resources or deal with AA. You have no choice.



Of course we have a choice ... You were never a slave to demand resources returned.

Now if you would like to pursue the case in court ... I a sure some stupid bigot over at the ACLU would help you with the case. All I can say about that is don't hold your breath waiting for the land ... Because you don't have a decent case to present.

.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You are the one doing the "whining".  First it was 350 years of something or other. Then you tried pull off some kind of shakedown around land you're ancestors lost, and construing it as a racial thing. And after all this world-class whining, you have the nerve to suggest that somebody else is whining. HA HA HA !!!
And the only deal I make is you pay Whites reparations for 50 years of AA, and YOU go to jail for violation of the 1964 Civil Rights Bill. THAT is the deal. And the ONLY deal.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry again but youre talking unintelligible nonsense at this point. Return the resources or deal with AA. You have no choice.
> ...


I dont have to be a slave. I only need to be the descendant of one. Again on that you have no choice. Return the resources or deal with AA.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



I protect what I earned since I'm the one that earned it.  Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


No you started whining about AA. Stop your whining and devise a solution thats acceptable. If you cant do that then deal with AA.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry again but youre talking unintelligible nonsense at this point. Return the resources or deal with AA. You have no choice.
> ...


He knows that.  But he has no other cards to play, and he's too egotistical to admit that he has had his ass handed to him in this debate.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


He's used to being given things.  A nanny stater, and AA gobbler.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'm not playing any cards. I am advising you of your options.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Still whining about AA?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No it 's not, since millions of others (mostly Whites) had the same thing happen to them.  What IS interesting is how con jobber Aslepias tries to rewrite it all as a racial thing.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


Weve been over this. Whites didnt have their land taken due to being white. Black people did.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Weve been over this. Whites didnt have their land taken due to being white.



And blacks never had land that was never theirs to start with and was never given to them taken away because they were black.

.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


AS the Rock would say > * IT DOESN'T MATTER.  *Now dig into your pockets and start paying those reparations, racist.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Truman123 said:
> ...


ALL Whites are touched by Affirmative Action, even if just by the INSULT of it all.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Weve been over this. Whites didnt have their land taken due to being white.
> ...


Yes actually they did. If you have something that proves your statement please show us.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Yes it does matter. Your disagreement is what doesnt matter. BTW the Rock is Black and disagrees with you too.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


YOU were NOT ROBBED.  YOU had nothing that belonged to YOU taken away.  Whites in America for 50 years, have had JOBS, JOB PROMOTIONS, COLLEGE ADMISSIONS, and COLLEGE FINANCIAL AID $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ taken away from them.  And YOU are who should be made to pay it back.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


I agree. 350 years of AA for whites touched every white person positively. Some took advantage while those like you let the sun set on your time in the sun.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Blacks had all that and land taken away from them for 350 years.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



I agree. 

I see the policy as racist for one reason.  It uses race.  Those who support such programs will tell you that it is absolutely wrong to not hire a minority race because of race, and I agree, but will then tell you that it's OK to use race in favor of hiring them.  Since race is the only common factor in both scenarios, I'll need an explanation from them as to why using the same things can be wrong and right.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


BTW, the Rock is half Hispanic, and so am I, and NO, the Rock doesan't disagree with me.  You have no credibility Mr. Shakedown, Diversion, Con Artist.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


No stupid. He is Black and Samoan

Dwayne 8220 The Rock 8221 Johnson EthniCelebs - Celebrity Ethnicity What Nationality Background Ancestry Race


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



What I'll need you to PROVE is that I am where I am because I'm white.  Prove being the key word.  Doubt you can do it. 

What I'll also need you to do is explain why if using race to not hire a non white is wrong yet using race to hire a non white is OK.  Doubt you can do it.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


But you know who was NOT one of those Blacks ?  That's a rhetorical question.  I'LL give you the answer.  YOU.  That's who.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Yes my land that I would have inherited was taken from me.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


I dont need to prove anything or explain anything to you. Like I told the others. Deal with AA or return the resources. You have no other option.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


They have no explanation.  They know it's wrong.  They don't care.  They're just like Michael Brown stealing cigars, and thinking he's entitled to it.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If you hadn't inherited it, it can't have been taken from you.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Pay reparations to Whites for the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ you've stolen from them with Black Privilege.  You have no other option.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Or getting mad because the police officer that calls them on it happens to be white.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Samoan.  That's Pacific.  So where do you think Hispanics originate from, dum-dum ?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Another reflection of their anti-White RACISM.  3 cheers for Officer Wilson.  He should get a promotion.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Then your claims, much like your miserable life, has been dismissed.  That you won't prove what you claim is all the proof I need that you are nothing more than the low life you have been determined to be.  Now go collect your welfare check, or in other words, reparations. 

I didn't take your resources boy.  If you think I have and want them returned, come get 'em.  That is your option.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



I guess all the hard work I put in to get where I am was for nothing.  All I had to do when sending in my resume was to say I was white according to you.  I didn't get where I did through affirmative action but something tells me you did.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


If you put in your resume that you were White, it would have found the trash can as soon as they saw that.  And yes, he likely benefitted from AA, and bears the stigma.  ALL Blacks have it.  They can never been seen as accomplishers as long as AA exists.  That includes Obama, Holder, er al.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 21, 2014)

I've cleaned up this thread and handed out infractions.  The off topic flaming needs to stop.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you haven't been touched by affirmative action.
> ...



So, your collective white feelings are hurt.

How is your collective bank account?


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...





protectionist said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Depending on the job. 

There are many successful blacks who are so based solely on their merit.  They are/were the most qualified for the position.  I've worked with those who fit that description. I've also worked with those who didn't and were given the opportunity because they were black.  The former either moved up or moved on to better things.  The latter usually moved on, or should I say got moved on, because they relied on skin color to get by, often using it when called out for doing a piss poor job.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Native Americans retard.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


It was taken away from my ancestors. They were unable to will it to me.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Dismissed by who? You had an option. You didnt have the power to dismiss anything. You simply chose to deal with AA which is fine by me.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


MASSIVE DAMAGE.  See Post # 969 in > Slavery reparations Page 97 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

I lost an entire career, and estimate $1.2 Million lost + more into the future due to reduced Social Security payment status.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Probably not. I am pretty sure if you are actually successful that your hard work was helped along by white privilege. Actually you would be wrong about me using AA. I just simply outworked white people and was lucky.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



So white people suffered much economic damage and are still, on average, more wealthy than the typical black person?  I guess white privilege softened the blow.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


Did they suffer the economic damage because they were white or was it something else?


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



I'm not really that worried about that.  The impact, which protectionist wants to dwell on, seems to be negligible.

Back to my "feast" analogy......He's noticing the end piece of the bread in now in the hands of a black person.  Even though the rest of the loaf is on the table, along with pies, and roasts, and wine, he's focused on the end piece of bread.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


I'm not more wealthy than the typical Black person.  Not at all.  And the poorest people in my community, are retired, elderly Whites like myself.  Example:  typical car of Blacks in my community > 2012 Toyota Camry.  I drive a '99 Buick.  The retired White lady living downstairs from me doesn't own a car at all.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Thats because you specifically were too lazy to take advantage of your white privilege. When they said privilege they didnt mean you could lay down and someone would bring it to you.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


YOU KNOW it was because they were White (because of AA)


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



I did say "on average."  Do you think perhaps being retired has something to do with your economic situation?  Are you comparing yourself to retired black people, or younger, working black folks?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


*FALSE!!  *Exactly the opposite is true.  There was no White Privilege.  T*here was Black Privilege (AA)*, and that is the cause of my economic damage  And you knew that.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Tough. Now you know how most Black people feel.  We all know its really because you were too lazy to educate yourself but I will humor you.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


1.  I don't necessarily accept the claim that Whites, on average, are more wealthy than Blacks.  This is especially not true is you the ultra-rich, out of the equation, whose wealth comes from hundreds of years of inheritance, and isn't really related to the AA issue, ye it drives up the "on average" conclusion.

2.  No, being retired is not part of it.  I never got a govt job that I went to graduate school for because I refused to fill out AA questionnaires, and thus was eliminated from contention. If the AA questionnaires didn't exist, as they shouldn't, I would have got an assistanship im grad school, and go hired to jobs.  But because of AA (*Black Privilege*), I lost over a million $$$


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > White privilege is the feast before a white person, who is used to being well-fed with food of their choosing for all their life.....and whose parents and grandparents and great-grandparents also had access to such a feast, so there aren't even stories about days of privation.
> ...


I'll let the moderators decide who the trolls are around here.  I'm OK with that ?  And you ?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


NO.  That's NOT how ANY Black people feel, because they are all BENEFICIARIES of AA racism.  And how stupid of you to say I was too lazy to educate myself, when you already know I was a graduate student.  Maybe you don't know what the term means. Could that be it ?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


No one is asking for approval on this.. You dont have to accept it. That only proves you are delusional. Whites own pretty much everything in the way of resources here in the US.

You were eliminated from contention because there were better qualified people of every race ahead of you.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Those people that you want to dismiss didn't become wealthy in a vacuum, and the black people of the same generations, didn't have the privileges to accumulate wealth that they could pass on to their descendants.  That is how we've got such disparity between races when it comes to the ultra-rich.

You refused to fill out certain questionnaires, which means that it wasn't your whiteness, but your uncooperativeness, that seemed to be a problem.

Like I said before, I don't support affirmative action, because I believe it is mostly counterproductive, especially in this day and age, but I also don't see any evidence that white people have suffered as much harm from AA as black people suffered from literally centuries of white privilege.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


How do you arrive at saying the "impact" is negligible ?  I posted that I lost *$1.2 Million*, and continue to lose more in reduced social Security payment status.  You call that _"negligible"_ ?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Are you Black? If not then ask a Black person. Most know and have experienced losses be it simply dignity, opportunity, or rights due to race discrimination.

I dont know you were a graduate student. I dont think you know what that is. I dont believe you were a graduate of anything except maybe preschool. I doubt anyone would let you into a high school let alone a college.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yeah right......


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


Nonsense.  Much of white America is poor, and Black Privilege (AA) is the reason why. Blacks in my apartment complex are all driving nice, shiny NEW cars,and have high-paying jobs they got through AA.  You can deny until you're blue in the face.  YOU KNOW I'm right.  YOU KNOW.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



In the grand scheme of things, yes.

No doubt you take it hard.  I guess you should have filled out the forms they wanted you to fill out, if it was a condition of applying for a job.

Besides that, I didn't realize we were just talking about you.  I thought you were speaking on behalf of all white people.  White people which, _still_, are more wealthy on average than black people.

That doesn't mean that you're guaranteed a better car than every black person, or that you should be wealthier than every black person you meet.  The fact that you seem to think that it's your right to be in that position is your problem, not theirs.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


So the truth comes out. You are upset at Black people that live in apartments and drive nice shiny cars? When they get old they will be in the same predicament you are in. Dont worry.

I knew you were suffering from a inferiority complex but this is some funny stuff right here.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Protectionist has blown up his own OP.
> ...



I am acknowledging that you failed, Protectionist.

You have backed off your threats, which is damned white of you, and very very wise.

Show me the hundreds of millions of US whites out of jobs, fool.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


This is preposterous (and infuriating).   Here you are receiving preferential treatment (AA)* at the expense of* Whites who are immorally (and illegally) being discriminated against, and thereby handicapped and reduced in economic progress, and you have the audacity to come in here and say that Blacks _"experienced losses be it simply dignity, opportunity, or rights due to race discrimination"
_
*NO!!!!  The truth is exactly the opposite of that.  *And you can disparage me all you like, and use that as a tool to hide behind, to hide the fat that you haven't had a valid point in thei thread through 21 pages of it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Like I told an older member of the family.  No one is going to put up with your racists attitudes, so you will be living in and old folks with a black room mate.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 21, 2014)

Preposterous and immoral are what you are doing, Protectionists, and frustrating to the rest of us who know you are lying.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Whodo you think ar ethe ones out of jobs, FOOL You think it's the immigrants ?  Not hardly.  They're the first ones in them.

Only an absolute idiot can come into this forum and not admit that hundreds of millions of Whites have been discriminated against by AA, for 50 years.  No wait, there is one other class of person who could make that preposterous claim.  That would be the *BALDFACED LIAR.*


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Preposterous and immoral are what you are doing, Protectionists, and frustrating to the rest of us who know you are lying.


That's what YOU are doing.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


*YOU *are the one who supports AA, not me.  YOU are the one with the racist attitude (and also immoral and criminal > violation of 1964 Civil Rights Act)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 21, 2014)

You lied.  Hundreds of whites are not out of jobs.

Making the playing field is not discrimination.  You lied.

You lied, and you will be reminded of it every time you deny it.

You are the racist.  You lied.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 21, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...






JakeStarkey said:


> Protectionist has blown up his own OP.
> 
> Let's close this down.



Indeed. You can putbrationa


ricechickie said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > YOU ALREADY HAVE THE STATISTICS.  It's ALL the hundreds of millions of Whites from 1964 to 2014 who have entered the workforce, worked in it, applied for promotions, applied for colleges, and applied for college financial aid.  Even a 10 year old in the 5th grade can easily see that that is hundreds of millions of people. And that's all you need , not all that other jibberish you came up with.
> ...



I don't know where he is getting this outlandish number of "hundreds of millions" The TOTAL non Hispanic  white population of the U.S. in 2013 was approximately 198 million, of that number assuming that 50% are white males, that number is cut in half, then if you adjust the same number for the age group that entered the workforce between 1964 and 2014, it is further reduced. Applying his "conspiracy theory" literally EVERY EMPLOYABLE WHITE MALE IN AMERICA  BETWEEN 1964 have had to have been a casualty of either losing a job or being denied admission to colleges all over America in favor of black people being  placed ahead of them.

And anyone with a calculator and some common sense knows that is utter nonsense.


Let's see now, in 1964, I was 10 years old and accompanied my parents down south to Missisippi when they went there to participate in a civil rights march with MLK and some relatives prior to the passing of the civil rights act that year



I sure as hell did not see an abundance of  destitute white males who were protesting being displaced by AA. What I do recall seeing were an abundance of "authentic race cards" in public that said things like "no ******* allowed", or "negroes not welcome, and need not apply"


"Deflectionist" cannot even do basic math.....that is probably one of the reasons why he is so bitter and angry over failing. Anyone who passes of their opinion as fact and starts pulling numbers that don't make sense out of the has no argument and certainly no credibility.

Arrogance and ignorance is a dangerous combination when mixed with anger issues.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 21, 2014)

Protectionist is a loon, nothing more.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 21, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> I don't know where he is getting this outlandish number of "hundreds of millions" The TOTAL non Hispanic  white population of the U.S. in 2013 was approximately 198 million, of that number assuming that 50% are white males, that number is cut in half, then if you adjust the same number for the age group that entered the workforce between 1964 and 2014, it is further reduced. Applying his "conspiracy theory" literally EVERY EMPLOYABLE WHITE MALE IN AMERICA  BETWEEN 1964 have had to have been a casualty of either losing a job or being denied admission to colleges all over America in favor of black people being  placed ahead of them.
> 
> And anyone with a calculator and some common sense knows that is utter nonsense.
> 
> ...



*Here's some numbers and facts ... *

This is 2014 
My parents were 6 years old in 1964
The years 1776, 1865, 1945 and 1964 were all a long time ago.

*The only ignorant people are those who cannot shed their bigoted baggage from a long time ago.

.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 21, 2014)

And if we ignore the past a long time or a short while ago, we will repeat it.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> And if we ignore the past a long time or a short while ago, we will repeat it.



*Nobody needs to ignore the past to stop living in it.*

If you like it so much ... Then stay there and quit bitching ... Or join us in the future when you get your head out of your ass.

.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 21, 2014)

BlackSand, you are from northern LA and I am from East Texas, you are talking shit, and we both know it.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Today, as many other days, I heard somebody on one of the cable news shows using the term _"White Privilege"_. Today it was Sunny Hostin, but it could just as easily have been any one of 100 different people.
> They say these words as if every TV viewer fully accepted the term as meaning what it clearly states.
> 
> Only problem with the term is that it does not exist. And it has not existed for half a century now, ever since whatever White Privilege did exist previously, has been obliterated and replaced by Black Privilege, by way of Affirmative Action. How in the world anyone could believe there is White Privilege in America, when hundreds of millions of White Americans have been deprived of education and careers due to this insidious, treacherous, anti-White discrimination.
> ...




damn,  I thought White Privilege was an Ice Cream flavor.... kinda like French vanilla but with pine nuts or something.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


STRRRRRRRRRR-ETCCCCCCHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 21, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Today, as many other days, I heard somebody on one of the cable news shows using the term _"White Privilege"_. Today it was Sunny Hostin, but it could just as easily have been any one of 100 different people.
> ...





Actually, I think that would be a big seller in certain markets.  Hey you guys dont steal my idea !!  por favor


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I would tend to agree with C65, and DISagree with you.  You probably got AA multiple times and didn't even know it.  I'll bet you didn't ignore the AA questionairres like I did.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> BlackSand, you are from northern LA and I am from East Texas, you are talking shit, and we both know it.



You are the only person talking shit ... And it stinks to high heaven. Like I said ... If you need to cling to your bigoted ideas ... I can accept that and leave you on curb with the rest of the trash. As old as you are, you should have better sense.

.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Today, as many other days, I heard somebody on one of the cable news shows using the term _"White Privilege"_. Today it was Sunny Hostin, but it could just as easily have been any one of 100 different people.
> ...


There's always a few of these in every thread.  Kind of like the stems you occasionally see in your carton of blueberries.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yes actually they did. If you have something that proves your statement please show us.



No they didn't ... You cannot take away what was never delivered.

.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 21, 2014)

You are talking silly.  My family would not stand for the KKK and councils back then, and we don't stand for the far right imitation of it today.

Yes, there is white imitation.  I know of an East Texas college where the administration, despite the search council's recommendation, refused to hire an Iranian adjunct math professor for full time faculty because of his color, his accent, and his religion, though he was completely intelligible, non political, and the students loved him because he was always available for tutoring.

If you think WP does not exist in our part of the South, you are completely unaware or you deliberately are fabricating


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




Sorry, I just cant be too serious today.  Im just to tired.   and tired of all the back and forth that goes on around here.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Yarddog (Nov 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




But Im not a big believer in the white privilage thing.  ...  I just want to go to the store and get some icecream right about now


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are talking silly.  My family would not stand for the KKK and councils back then, and we don't stand for the far right imitation of it today.
> 
> Yes, there is white imitation.  I know of an East Texas college where the administration, despite the search council's recommendation, refused to hire an Iranian adjunct math professor for full time faculty because of his color, his accent, and his religion, though he was completely intelligible, non political, and the students loved him because he was always available for tutoring.
> 
> If you think WP does not exist in our part of the South, you are completely unaware or you deliberately are fabricating



*What are talking about?*

Please point out where I suggested white privilege never existed ... Dumbass bigot.

.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


BUT, as I said before (I find myself having to repeat a lot in this thread), the ultra rich are a tiny minority exception - not relevant to the OP/thread.

I'm Hispanic.  I chose to bypass the questionairres becasue I wouldn't lower myself to stoop to engaging in racial discrimination to get ahead.  If I had done so, I wouldn't be able to hold my head up high, as I now can and do.  And I, like all those who did check Black or Hispanic, would now be looked upon with suspicion and doubt about my qualifications.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


Whatever.  But that's not what the OP/thread is about.  It is about only the time period of AA (1964-2014), and the MYTH that there is White Privilege, when, due to AA, there is clearly is White Victimization, and BLACK Privilege.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


Yeah right.  I held jobs paying less that $20K/yr, when with a college education, I should have been making $50K/yr.  I lost about $30K/year in salary for 40 years.  1974-2014.  Do the math.  Yeah right.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



1.  Well, you are WRONG.  $1.2 million is NOT negligible for one person to lose.  And in the "grand scheme of things" there are millions of Whites who have had the same thing happen to them.

2.  NO. I should NOT have filled out the AA forms.  It is immoral and illegal.

3.  I don't accept your statement that _"White people which, still, are more wealthy on average than black people."_  I haven't seen you produce a shred of evidence to back that up, and any that is produced, I would question it, based on the way the numbers were obtained.

4.  What the hell are you talking about ? I never said I should be guaranteed a better car than every black person, or should be wealthier than every black person you meet. That YOUR goofball concoction, not mine.  I only claim that I, and all Whites, and anyone not filling out the AA papers, should not be discriminated against, that's all.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are talking silly.  My family would not stand for the KKK and councils back then, and we don't stand for the far right imitation of it today.
> 
> Yes, there is white imitation.  I know of an East Texas college where the administration, despite the search council's recommendation, refused to hire an Iranian adjunct math professor for full time faculty because of his color, his accent, and his religion, though he was completely intelligible, non political, and the students loved him because he was always available for tutoring.
> 
> If you think WP does not exist in our part of the South, you are completely unaware or you deliberately are fabricating


This is OFF TOPIC.  Some Iranian guy being discriminanted against, has nothing to do with the MYTH of White Privilege, or the REALITY of Black Privilege.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> You lied.  Hundreds of whites are not out of jobs.
> 
> Making the playing field is not discrimination.  You lied.
> 
> ...


That's right "hundreds of Whites are not out of jobs due to AA.  Hundreds of MILLIONS are, over the course of half a century (1964-2014).

_"Making the playing field"_ ??  What the hell is THAT supposed to mean ?

I have NOT lied.  I have stated FACTS, and American history, which you seek to rewrite.  YOU are lying.  And *you openly admit that you support AA.*  That CONFIRMS that YOU are the racist, and YOU will be reminded of it, every time YOU deny it.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 21, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know where he is getting this outlandish number of "hundreds of millions" The TOTAL non Hispanic  white population of the U.S. in 2013 was approximately 198 million, of that number assuming that 50% are white males, that number is cut in half, then if you adjust the same number for the age group that entered the workforce between 1964 and 2014, it is further reduced. Applying his "conspiracy theory" literally EVERY EMPLOYABLE WHITE MALE IN AMERICA  BETWEEN 1964 have had to have been a casualty of either losing a job or being denied admission to colleges all over America in favor of black people being  placed ahead of them.
> ...



Not sure what your point is. It is obvious that the year is 2014. 1964 was a longtime ago in the life of someone who does not have any recollection of important life events that affected them. However, someone who does, learns from those events and either gains more life experience or becomes bitter like the starter of this thread.






BlackSand said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know where he is getting this outlandish number of "hundreds of millions" The TOTAL non Hispanic  white population of the U.S. in 2013 was approximately 198 million, of that number assuming that 50% are white males, that number is cut in half, then if you adjust the same number for the age group that entered the workforce between 1964 and 2014, it is further reduced. Applying his "conspiracy theory" literally EVERY EMPLOYABLE WHITE MALE IN AMERICA  BETWEEN 1964 have had to have been a casualty of either losing a job or being denied admission to colleges all over America in favor of black people being  placed ahead of them.
> ...


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


YOU are the deflectionist and LIAR. First of all, it is not only White MALES who are discriminated against by AA.  As I said earlier (here I am repeating again), the wives, daughters and mothers dependents of White male victims are victims as well.  Also, often Hispanics, Asians, and all races other than Black are victims too.  When I was denied an assistantship at Memphis State University, along with me, were 4 White women, 2 Hispanics, and one Korean guy.  ALL were discriminated against.  Only Blacks received assistanships. from a deliberate AA policy of granting only to Blacks.

There is nothing at all "outlandish" to say that hundreds of Millions of Whites were discriminated against by AA over the 50 years from 1964 to 2014.  In 2012,  approximately 99,945,000 (64 percent) in the labor force are non-Hispanic white. (call it 100 Million)

But each year, new young people enter the workforce and other older ones retire.  So considering all the turnover of workers going on 50 times (each year) since 1964, it is easy to see that we can have hundreds of millions of Whites who entered the workforce, worked in it, and retired out of it.  All together, easily hundreds of Millions of individual white workers.

As for your statement> _"literally EVERY EMPLOYABLE WHITE MALE IN AMERICA  BETWEEN 1964 have had to have been a casualty of either losing a job or being denied admission to colleges all over America in favor of black people being  placed ahead of them"
_
Yeah, of course this was the case.  How could it not be ?  As soon as they picked up a job application, or application to college, or for financial aid, they immediately were part of the AA system, and its discrimination.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Protectionist is a loon, nothing more.


Jake Starkey is violator of forum rules. >>> "The off topic flaming needs to stop."

Maybe he'll notice now.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> And if we ignore the past a long time or a short while ago, we will repeat it.


You ARE repeating it.  The only difference is you have changed the identities of the victims and beneficiaries of the racial discrimination.  You seem to think that as long as the victims are White, and the beneficiaries are Black that it (AA) is OK. 

Well,  1.  you're wrong   2. you're a racist    3.  you're a hypocrite.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


The starter of the thread is only pointing out REALITY, which you choose to block out, because it doesn't fit into your racist, immoral, illegal system of AA, that you shamefully support.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

Oprah Winfrey >>

She doesn't play any musical instruments, doesn't sing, isn't funny, and has really no talents of anything to speak of. How she got so rich and famous is a mystery. >> Oh, wait a minute. >> 

*Affirmative Action.*

Chicago needed a black whale to put in front of the camera, they found her.  Satisfied PETA, Green-Peace and the NAACP all at the same time.

And how many really qualified White applicants were denied the job, in deference to this TV screen abomination ?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

What is really amazing about that race hatred is that many (if not most) Blacks today go around blaming current day Whites for what happened to their ancestors over 150 years ago, and then using that as an excuse for the racist Affirmative Action.
In any discussion of those long-ago days however you won't hear any mention about THESE WHITE GUYS >>>







 OR THESE >>>


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

Vigilante said:


>



Only thing I might add to this accurate depiction of Black Privilege (which is mocking those who use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 term, "White Privilege") would be the elderly parents, wife, and kids dependents of that White male pictured here, as they are victims of this wickedness as well.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

I often find myself disagreeing with Bill O'Reilly lately, but he got a pretty good rap going, on the MYTH  of "White Privilege".  Check it out.

Bill O Reilly The truth about white privilege Fox News


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Judicial review (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm white and I'm privlaged.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 22, 2014)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



You are delusional. Your make believe statistics do not add up to anything even remotely credible at all.

Throughout your stupid thread, you have not posted even one link of plausible evidence to support your rant.

Department of labor staistics DO NOT indicate any major change in hiring trends that have even remotely reflect white males at the rate you are screaming about. They have not been displaced at a disproportional rate in the workforce by black employees, or losing wealth, or denied an education and you know it. If that was the case, there would be anarchy in the streets of America.



Just because YOU were dealt  a setback(most likely attributed to your own shortcomings)does not translate into a massive victimization process being carried out against white people in the workforce. 

You are a self appointed victim,  and it is no ones fault but your own that you were paid a pittance while in you were in the workforce......you got what you were worth.


----------



## Publius1787 (Nov 22, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Self appointed victimhood is exactly what the flawed methodology of "white privilege" aims to accomplish. There. Now where back on topic.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 22, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> Please give us the statistics that show the oppression of white people.  I would expect things like rapidly declining college attendance, economic disadvantage compared to other groups (especially blacks), and a skyrocketing of white unemployment and crime, again, compared to other groups (especially blacks).  Also disparity in criminal sentencing and school discipline favoring black people.


There are only so many jobs that blacks can do. Postal workers and bus driver are among them. Engineers, architects and so on are another matter.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So my hard work was helped by being white but all yours was because of you.  Typical arrogant black boy.  Run along boy and help those over 70% bastards your people create and us white folks have to support. 

Don't confuse lucky with being black.  The black got you affirmative action whether you realize it or not.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So you aren't man enough to come and get the resources you say were taken?  Typical loudmouth boy. 

I dismiss you boy as an affirmative action recipient that couldn't afford a damn box to live in if it wasn't because someone had to hire you based on skin color.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 22, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are talking silly.  My family would not stand for the KKK and councils back then, and we don't stand for the far right imitation of it today.
> ...



You are a deflector.  I said it exists now.  WP existed in the beginning and it exists now.  White America does quiet well in comparison to non-white America and always will.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 22, 2014)

protectionist said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are talking silly.  My family would not stand for the KKK and councils back then, and we don't stand for the far right imitation of it today.
> ...



Of course it does.  It demonstrates one example of White Privilege.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 22, 2014)

protectionist said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You lied.  Hundreds of whites are not out of jobs.
> ...



You lied, and you excised your lie out of this sub thread.  You know you lied.  There are not hundreds of millions of white Americans out of work.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 22, 2014)

Since you repeatedly lie, we can't as anything but a lie, "When I was denied an assistantship at Memphis State University, along with me, were 4 White women, 2 Hispanics, and one Korean guy. ALL were discriminated against. Only Blacks received assistanships. from a deliberate AA policy of granting only to Blacks."

That did not happen.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't hire blacks because that increases the probability my shit will be stolen.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, there is white imitation.  I know of an East Texas college where the administration, despite the search council's recommendation, refused to hire an Iranian adjunct math professor for full time faculty because of his color, his accent, and his religion, though he was completely intelligible, non political, and the students loved him because he was always available for tutoring.
> 
> If you think WP does not exist in our part of the South, you are completely unaware or you deliberately are fabricating



*The Iranian may have been denied employment as a matter of discrimination ... But you cannot associate that with white privilege until you can prove that the college has only white professors (which I doubt is the case whatever lie you may try to tell). *

Discrimination as a matter of race or natural origin is prosecutable under the Equal Employment Opportunity Act 1978. I would suggest you get with the Iranian and encourage them to sue the stupid bigoted institute of higher learning foolish enough to break the law (should a reason you didn't care to explain in your bigoted mischaracterization exist).

Please try to understand that you cannot apply any old instance of discrimination to white privilege unless you can prove it is only whites that received any benefit from the action. There is also the idea that the administration though the professor's accent would hinder understand during lectures.

*Perhaps if you had ability to understand the job of the college is to teach the students ... And not to tailor their employ base to your satisfaction ... You could understand more about executive decisions.*

.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Since you repeatedly lie, we can't as anything but a lie, "When I was denied an assistantship at Memphis State University, along with me, were 4 White women, 2 Hispanics, and one Korean guy. ALL were discriminated against. Only Blacks received assistanships. from a deliberate AA policy of granting only to Blacks."
> 
> That did not happen.



*Affirmative Action is not restricted to and refers to more classes than blacks ... You know that right?
*
The Equal Employment Opportunity Act also makes it against the law to discriminate as a matter of race, color, religion, sex or national origin ...
*
"The Equal Employment Opportunity Commission was established by Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964 to assist in the protection of US employees from discrimination.[1] The law was the first federal law designed to protect most US employees from employment discrimination based upon that employee's (or applicant's) race, color, religion, sex, or national origin (Public Law 88-352, July 2, 1964, 78 Stat. 253, 42 U.S.C. Sec. 2000e et. seq.).[2]"
*
Oddly enough, I don't see sexual orientation or gender identification mentioned ... But that would be another matter. If you try to prove that white privilege exists ... And supply an example of blacks getting hired because of Affirmative Action where other protected classes were not hired ... *All you actually did was prove Affirmative Action is nothing more than black privilege.*

.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 22, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> I don't hire blacks because that increases the probability my shit will be stolen.



In our portion of East Texas, we fired thieves at our business, and we fired folks like you if they were stupid enough to say such things that came to our attention, whether said at work or at home.

We tolerated no racism, sexism, or homophobia, period.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 22, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> I don't hire blacks because that increases the probability my shit will be stolen.



In our portion of East Texas, we fired thieves at our business, and we fired folks like you if they were stupid enough to say such things that came to our attention, whether said at work or at home.

We tolerated no racism, sexism, or homophobia, period.  No "women have to work twice as hard to get ahead," "he is a faggot," "white gets over again".  Not at the workplace, not at home if it came to our attention.  We would keep a day log from then on, two written warnings, and discharge for cause.  Never lost an UE claim.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



That doesn't have to be the result if white privilege ... And I suggested you rolling around in your misguided bigoted delusions about white privilege will never allow you to get anywhere in the long run. 

But that is okay ... You will probably blame some else for you failures.

.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 22, 2014)

I know that, right?  Protectionist does not.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 22, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



Of course WP still factors into the equation.

You will fall down on your knees and praise your King in Heaven if you retired a tenth as well as me.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 22, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> I'm white and I'm privlaged [sic].




Not privileged enough to have learned English, it seems.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You assume that it would have automatically been yours.  What might have happened isn't a valid claim. 

Money I've earned that can go to my family gets taken every time I get paid.  It goes to many of your race that think it's OK, on an over 70% rate, to have bastard children.  Perhaps you've heard the term baby daddy.  I am a father to my children and am sick and tired of supporting those where the sperm donor drops his load and the baby mamma expects me to feed her kids.  Here's an example:


She says "somebody owes me".  I agree but it's not me.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > I don't hire blacks because that increases the probability my shit will be stolen.
> ...


Then you are a dumb ass.  People like me put people like you out of business or we just take yours over.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Of course WP still factors into the equation.
> 
> You will fall down on your knees and praise your King in Heaven if you retired a tenth as well as me.



You do understand that all the examples you gave were associated with your bigoted views and elite white Progressive Liberals in the field of higher education?

*I won't argue with that concept at all.
*
I don't have to pray to God for material support ... And I could retire now at 34 years old better off than you will ever be. **

*** The product of having a very diverse group of employees ... And absolutely no fucking use for bigots stuck in the 1950's.*

*.*


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 22, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > I'm white and I'm privlaged [sic].
> ...


See I thought a new phone would help but nope. Doesn't type what I want it to. I need a computer. Anyway the quote is true.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Listen to the pathetic, panic-stricken, frightened, hysterical, Affirmative Action pusher desperately clinging to his AA DRUG, that he is addicted to, and can't survive without.
  Here he is, saying nothing of any substance, but just ranting on and on in a terrified frenzy, that I, the Protectionist, protector of the American people, am now EXPOSING his racist SCAM, for all the world to see on the internet.

   The massive attack on White people perpetrated by the AA racists, needs no confirmation.  We all know it's there.  And we all know it's BEEN there for 50 years.  And we all know that hundreds of Millions of Whites (and other non-Blacks) have been discriminated against by it.  This is American historical FACT.  But that has no bearing on the panic-stricken,  No bearing on the drug-addicted pathetics, who must have their AA, or they would have no way of competing in America on their own merits.  No way to compete, when they HAVE NO MERITS to compete with.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


More improper posting from another racist AA supporter, who can't post on topic, because that would simply add to the expose' of the AA* scam*.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Clear cut case for the TIE THE TUBES law.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 22, 2014)

Protectionist is pissed others can out wit him at the drop of a hat.

Yes, WP is in good shape.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > I don't hire blacks because that increases the probability my shit will be stolen.
> ...


You not only tolerate racism, you are pushing it right here in this thread > Affirmative Action.  I am the one who is not tolerating racism >  YOUR racism.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Protectionist is pissed others can out wit him at the drop of a hat.
> 
> Yes, WP is in good shape.


Another thing the AA racists and supporters of Black Privilege do, is they PRETEND that they are out-witting the protectionists of the American people. HA HA HA.  One can only wonder if they realize how absolutely dumb they look.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 22, 2014)

You are entitled to your own opinion but not your own facts.

You have been rebutted over, over, and over again.

You are the racist.  WP is in good shape.

Step along, little buddy.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > I don't hire blacks because that increases the probability my shit will be stolen.
> ...


I don't believe it.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are entitled to your own opinion but not your own facts.
> 
> You have been rebutted over, over, and over again.
> 
> ...


I have not been rebutted even once in this thread, and you can pretend that I have, until you turn blue.  YOU are the racist supporter of Black Privilege, and there, of course, is no such thing as White Privilege in America.  This is a no-brainer.  HOW could there be "White Privilege" when there still is Affirmative Action, in those states that still have not banned it ?  That would be impossible.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

States that have BANNED the evil obscenity of Affirmative Action  >>

Affirmative Action State Action

Supreme Court says states can ban affirmative action 8 already have Pew Research Center


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 22, 2014)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Post some statistics or case studies that reveal the reality of this "massive attack" on white people. As of yet you have not done anything except pull made up numbers out of your dumb ass. "Hundreds of millions" of white AA victims.....you are nuts.

I think it is obvious when one reads your posts that you have obvious anger issues and the emotional make up of a spoiled child.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 22, 2014)

Want some evidence, that hundreds of millions of people are being hurt by AA.

Want some evidence that WP does not exist.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


It is a common tactic of ulta-liberals to rant about statistics.  But the American people are wise to that.  There are no statistics needed to show what is 100% obvious. Should we present statistics on how many fish are good swimmers to prove that fish are good swimmers.  

We've been through this, and to repeat over and over what has already been answered, constitutes harassment, in violation of forum rules.  Further badgering will result in penalties.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Want some evidence, that hundreds of millions of people are being hurt by AA.
> 
> Want some evidence that WP does not exist.



You want "evidence" that fish are good swimmers ?  You want "evidence' that cows eat grass ? You want evidence that winters are colder than summers ?

EARTH TO JS:  I don't HAVE TO give evidence. You already HAVE your evidence.  It is a self-evident conclusion.  So stop pretending.  Nobody here is dumb enough to fall for your  tactic.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 22, 2014)

protectionist said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Want some evidence, that hundreds of millions of people are being hurt by AA.
> ...


Still whining I see. Get off your ass and stop being jealous of the Black people with shiny cars living in your apartment complex. I'm never going to let you live down that mental fart.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

And many more being drawn up right now, in state legislatures with Republican majorities and Republican governors, and all with the approval of the US Supreme Court, which has repeatedly ruled against affirmative action.  

Ex.  Ricci vs. DeStefano


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 22, 2014)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


ROFLMAO. You can't produce any statistics because  your imagination is your reality and the root cause of your psychosis. When someone disagrees with your rantings you throw  temper tantrums. You are foolish fair game, Deflectionist.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 22, 2014)

protectionist said:


> And many more being drawn up right now, in state legislatures with Republican majorities and Republican governors, and all with the approval of the US Supreme Court, which has repeatedly ruled against affirmative action.
> 
> Ex.  Ricci vs. DeStefano


They could outlaw AA tomorrow nationwide and thats not going to help your circumstances.  You are still going to be broke and poor because you are lazy.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


It's not a mental fart. it's a repudiation of your idiotic suggestion that there is a such thing as "White Privilege" (when actually, we have BLACK Privilege)


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 22, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Its a group dynamic. White privilege doesnt mean you get to have better cars than Black people. It just means your effort as a white person is rewarded exponentially easier than a Black person. So in your case no effort no privilege....or specifically no shiny car.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 22, 2014)

What any state legislatures have to say about AA is immaterial.

Good Americans want evidence because we can't trust the far right's fantasy statements, Protectionist.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Only YOU think statistics are needed - or at least you pretend that.  everyone knows there is no need for statistics for what is self-evident.  It's* impossible *for there to not be hundreds of Millions of Whites being discriminated against during the period 1964-2014.

All that is needed to know is that of course there were hundreds of Millions of Whites who entered the labor force, coming out of school, replacing the 100 Million or so already there.  With all that turnover for 50 years, of course there were hundreds of Millions  of Whites in the labor force, all added up together, and all while AA was fully in force.
It's impossible to say that they were not discriminated against.  Just by being there in the labor force, THEY WERE ALL DISCRIMINATED AGAINST.

  And they should all be paid reparations for this discrimination, out of the pockets of the pushers of AA, and those pushers should be arrested for violation of the 1964 Civil Rights Act, tried, convicted, and imprisoned, on a bread & water diet.  No TV.  No computer.  No radio, stereo, MP3, no books, no magazines, no telephone, and no mail.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 22, 2014)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


So you dont have any proof?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


There is no such thing as "White Privilege".


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


We ALL have proof.   YOU too.  And YOU KNOW it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  See Post # 325.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 22, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Not the kind you think you are entitled to. Must suck to be white and still at the bottom of the heap. I remember when I thought that would be my lot in life. I was 14 at the time.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 22, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


All we have is your assertions which everyone already knows are the ravings of a lunatic. In your case I need some data.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > And many more being drawn up right now, in state legislatures with Republican majorities and Republican governors, and all with the approval of the US Supreme Court, which has repeatedly ruled against affirmative action.
> ...


I am NOT broke.  NOT poor.  And NOT lazy.

And when you can play even ONE musical instrument, even on an amateur level, you can then be in the clear from not being called lazy.  You don't have to be able to play FIVE instruments all on a professional level as I do.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That's a LIE.  Nobody needs "data" to show what is self-evident.  Typical ultra-liberal talking tactic.  And an insult to our intelligence.  Nobody here is that stupid.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 22, 2014)

Protectionist, your world view is woefully distorted to reality.

Your belief is not evidence.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'm not at the bottom of any heap.  I have a nice apartment.  Assured income that meets my needs.  I have all the necessities of living plus many luxuries (ex. 5 electric guitars, 2 acoustic guitars, 1 bass guitar, 1 banjo, 1 mandolin, 1 violin, 2 Fender amps, 2 harmonicas, all together adding up to thousands of dollars worth)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 22, 2014)

Good for you, you can entertain yourself, but your understanding of the world is absolutely warped.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Protectionist, your world view is woefully distorted to reality.
> 
> Your belief is not evidence.


That is correct.  It is not my "belief" that is evidence.  It is self-evidence that is evidence.  

EARTH TO JS:  You're not going to get anywhere with this "evidence" tactic.  I already buried it in Post # 325, and you are burying yourself by foolishly struggling with it.  It is a square peg for a round hole.  One doesn't need evidence for what is evident.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good for you, you can entertain yourself, but your understanding of the world is absolutely warped.


Poor little frustrated AA supporter.  He thought his racist system was well-intact, only to have it exposed for the SCAM that it is, right here in this thread,......AND a map showing all the states where AA has already been banned.  Just the beginning, as all the red states will have bans in 2015.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 22, 2014)

Protectionist, has buried himself in his own failure.

He cannot evidence that WP does not exist, while many examples have been given in return

He cannot evidence that AA hurts white people, while all the cultural and demographic factors evidence that white people are doing very well.

He cannot accept his opinion is proof of nothing.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Protectionist, has buried himself in his own failure.
> 
> He cannot evidence that WP does not exist, while many examples have been given in return
> 
> ...


Jake Starkey has buried himself in his own failure.

He cannot deny that WP cannot exist, while AA does.

He cannot deny that AA hurts white people, when we all know it discriminates against them.

He refuses to accept that Black Privilege is a self-evident fact, as is White victimization, from AA discrimination.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm busy in another thread now >>>

CDZ - Ferguson Protestor Nitwits Helped Democrats Lose Elections US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Want some evidence, that hundreds of millions of people are being hurt by AA.
> 
> Want some evidence that WP does not exist.




Theres some white people who are privledged but I see the whole thing as a way to further divide us into groups.  Its something most likeley a 
college proffesor dreamed up in African American Studies.  People should spend more time studying something productive to get better jobs
in stead of studying crap that teaches them why they may not be doing as well as other racial groups.   

there may be a place for AA when it comes to advancing smart kids through college who dont have the money,   but I dont think its the best idea
in the work force.  Unless you like everything taking twice as long to accomplish.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 22, 2014)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Well of course statistics are typically needed and expected  from anyone who is attempting to make a point or a case that "hundreds of millions" are or were affected adversely by something  as "wrong" as you claim AA to be, and to support such a claim, they would want facts and evidence, namely the courts that you say should prosecute supporters of the AA initiative,  you dumbass.

In this same forum, all day long, EVERYDAY, people talk about per capita rates and statistics to substantiate their debates.  What makes you imagine that pulling numbers out of your ass makes you credible?

You obviously do not understand what the public census is. Your  "hundreds of millions" fantasy is mathematically  impossible after you adjust the U.S. average population  numbers from 1964 until 2014 and then back out other ethnic and gender  groups who counted in that timeline to get an estimate of white males who were in the workforce during those years, and perform yet another adjustment for those who EXCEEDED the nations average income bracket for those years as well, because they were NOT affected by AA.

A Jr. High student would know that.

SMGDH.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 22, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Yes you are broke. If you werent you would not be jealous of other people having a car.  You are lazy as well. You think you can lie down while your white priviledge does all the work for you.Sorry but it doesnt work that way.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 22, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Crazy people such as yourself always say things are self evident.  You are only speaking about what you think which is already highly suspect in your best moments. This outlandish claim needs to be backed up or no one is convinced.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 22, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Want some evidence, that hundreds of millions of people are being hurt by AA.
> ...


I disagree. All white people are privileged. You live in a world where you are the majority owners of all the resources. Your families were allowed to build legacy from the beginning of this countries founding.  The social conditioning effect of the media paints whites in a primarily good light. Your very language is geared towards associating white with righteousness, purity, and cleanliness. Rarely is Black used to denote anything good.  We know this conditioning works due to the examples of rabid racists on this very board. My belief is given the same circumstances, work drive, etc a white person has more opportunity because the people providing him/her the opportunities are more than likely going to be white.  I know I simply have to outwork any white person to gain the same level which I dont mind doing but facts are facts.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Statistics are not expected or needed for many things.  I gave a few examples earlier.  Fish being good swimmers. Winters being colder than summers.  And Affrimative Action harming hundreds of Millions of Whites.

The courts don't need statistics to prosecute offenders of the 1964 Civil Rights Act.  All they need do is read the Act and read the AA rule.  Put those together.  Instant conviction.  If it was done right, that's what it would be.  

What makes you thinks that insisting on statistics for what is self-evident, makes you credible ?  That's a rhetorical question.  I'll give you the answer.  You're an ultra-liberal.  

Hundreds of Millions of whites in the workforce over a span of 50 years is impossible, you want us to believe ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How could it NOT be hundreds of millions ?  With constant turnover in the workforce, and young people entering the workforce constantly stacking on top of older workers, for 50 years,  this would easily surpass 200 Million (ie, "Hundreds" of Millions) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But the real question here is not do we have "hundreds of Millions" or one hundred Million, or tens of Millions.  It is obvious that there have been a HUGE number of Whites in the workforce over the past 50 years, while AA was in force this entire time, and therefore, that  number of White workers has been discriminated against by AA, and obviously, they easily outnumber whatever minorities may have been discriminated against in this same time period.  And they are, as I said earlier, the largest group of discrimination victims in America, over the past 50 years, by a wide margin.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


  First of all, you DON'T KNOW my finances, and are not qualified to judge that, so you shut your mouth about what you have no clue.

Secondly, as the title of this OP (which I authored) states, there is no such thing as "White Privilege", so I couldn't have what doesn't exist, work for me. And as I just told you > when you can play even ONE musical instrument, even on an amateur level, you can then be in the clear from not being called lazy.  You don't have to be able to play FIVE instruments all on a professional level as I do.   You also don't need to have drawn and painted 100 pictures like me, or authored 100+ poems.  Regarding laziness, compared to me you look like a sloth.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What is convinced is that you are LYING, because you obviously know that every thing I've claimed is self-evident, and you are pretending to need data, statistics, evidence, and whatever other cool catchwords you ultra-liberals use in this so typical methodology of yours, that you amazingly think we're not wise to.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



All Black people are privileged.  You live in a world where you got preference ahead of Whites.  The social conditioning of the media is excessively kind to Blacks, at the expense of Whites (except Fox News).  Given the same circumstances, work drive, etc a Black person has more opportunity because he gets Affirmative Action, and simply has jobs, promotions, etc handed to him on a silver platter, whether earning them or not (usually not).

When I was in the workforce, it didn't matter if I outworked the Blacks, they still would get the promotions ahead of me, no matter who did the better work.  This is illustrated in the US Supreme Court decision against AA, in the Ricci vs DeStefano case, where dum-dum Black firefighters with low test scores, were promoted ahead of White firefighters with higher test scores.  The Black dum-dums had the audacity to fight this in the courts, and they lost.

Ricci v. DeStefano 07-1428 Ricci v. DeStefano 08-328 LII Supreme Court Bulletin LII Legal Information Institute

Ricci v. DeStefano - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Many things ARE self-evident.  Would you say that fish being good swimmers is not self-evident ?  You think you need a study, and _"data"_, and_ "evidence"_ ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How about man on bike is faster than man on foot ?  Need _"statistics"_ ?  How about broken glass is sharp and can cut human skin ?  Need evidence ?  How about water moves from higher elevations to lower ones ?  Need data ?  Need to be_ "backed up" _?  How about oceans contain salt ?  Want t cal that an_ "assertion"_ ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll tell you what else is self-evident.  That by trying to employ your age-old liberal tactic of demanding data, statistics, evidence, for that which, obviously, no evidence is needed, you have made a grade-A fool out of yourself in this thread.  Sometimes statistics are needed and useful.  But in those cases where they are not needed, to come in here demanding them, only makes you look like a fool.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 22, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


I do know your finances. You complained about not having a car when the Black people in your apartment complex have shiny ones. That tells me you have a broke mentality which is echoed in your financial situation.

I dont care what you stated. You havent proved your case. The only thing you have proven is that you are broke, lazy, loser at the end of your life span and you are bitter you dont have a car and Black people do.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 22, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Of course you are convinced I am lying. Youre a nut case.  Most nut cases make claims and have no supporting evidence.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 22, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Yes many things are self evident. Your claim happens to be one that is not. Sorry. Your monkeyshine is not self evident. Provide some factual data for me to consider.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I also wrote that I have thousands of dollars worth of musical instruments., BTW, my 99 Buick has a new paint job, new seat covers, all new interior, and runs perfect, with a ton of accessories.

And I haven't NEEDED to prove any case.  It is self-evident, and you have proven that you are a liar, and too lazy to learn to play a musical instrument, even with you-tube tutorials all over the internet, which I didn't have, when I taught myself my FIVE instruments. Now get off that couch, and get to work on that guitar, you lazy bum.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Of course it's self-evident,  You look like a fool.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 23, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


No. Its not self evident. Here is the definition so you wont look so stupid proclaiming it is.
Self evident
:not needing to be demonstrated or explained; obvious.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 23, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


No one believes you because you already admitted you didnt have a car and you were upset Black people had shiny ones. Give me a break moron. If you really had some money you wouldnt be whining.

You have needed to prove your case. Your claims are not self evident. Thats why we call them claims and assertion and requite some supporting documentation. Your failure to support your claims makes this more monkeyshine from a monkey.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Debate losers descend into name-calling and demanding evidence, in self-evident cases.  You lost this debate a long time age, and you continue to punch away, foolishly thinking it's doing you some good.  Simply pathetic.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 23, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



When you submit some evidence that supports your claim then I might give you permission to claim victory. As it stands you have submitted nothing so the only thing left to do is make fun of you.  There is no debate. You never supported your argument. Until you do that your position is highly suspect.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



HA HA HA!!  Dude, are you losing it ? I never said I didn't have a car.  Is aid I have a 99 Buick.  Pheeeeeww!!  Are you all right ?  There must be an emergency room near you someplace.  

I also explained my financial situation in quite candid detail (more than most people do here).  and it's nothing like what you said.  And you can go on with this idiotic, liberal tactic of PRETENDING TO demand documentation, but no one (except your ultra-liberal loonies) are with you on it. We all know that is your pathetic tactic, when you know you are BEATEN.

You are just repeating yourself, and frankly, you're doing it so much now that I'm having to consider it HARASSMENT, worthy of report.  You've stated your case, and I've responded to it.  If you don't like the response, tough!  But that doesn't give you the right to BADGER.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Of course it's self-evident, You look like a fool.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Lies and stupid ones at that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yawn ****


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 23, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


My bad. I misread your post. Your neighbor is the one without a car. You own a crappy 99 Buick and you are mad that you dont have a shiny car like the Black people you are envious of. Dont be upset that I am calling your posts monkey shine.  When you submit some evidence to support your post then I will give you credit as a serious debator. Since you cant your position is just more monkey shine.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 23, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Running to the mods for help? They cant save you on this. You need to support your position.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 23, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


No its not self evident. You look like a monkey. Submit a link supporting your position.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I already told YOU that long ago in this thread.  And because of your harassment, I've had to repeat it over and over.  I can't believe some idiot is arguing with me about White people being discriminated against in AA programs.  Everyone in America agrees with me including the US Supreme Court.  There 's really no point in arguing with you.  You're a bullhead who keeps swinging away and trying to say something that everyone knows is wrong.  You're pathological.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 23, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


All you needed to do was support your positiong with a link. You cant so all I can do is make fun of you at this point. The fact you own a crappy 99 Buick doesnt make your position better. It just reinforces my belief you are broke and poor.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 23, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Mommy!!  Please make it stop.  Submit your link supporting your position or admit your defeat.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 23, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Support your position that all those millions of white people are broke derelicts like you because of AA. Crying to the mods is not going to help you.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 23, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Asking for supporting documentation is not harassment. If you read the rules you need to support your claim. Crying for the mods to help you only makes you look weak. Stop whining and prove your monkey shine is actually fact.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 23, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


"Mommy!! Make the torture stop."  All you have to do is back up your claim that AA has made millions of white people poor bottom dwellers. If you cant you have failed and I will continue torturing you.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You are just PRETENDING to require evidence.  YOU KNOW evidence is not required in a self-evident post.  You are only making a fool out of yourself.  (while violating forum rules rampantly)  If I was a mod, I'd stomp the crap out of you right now.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I didn't say it made them poor bottom dwellers, or even poor, or even unemployed.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 23, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Your post is not self evident. Support your claim, admit you are full of monkey shine, or stop responding. Until you do you can claim its self evident until you are pink in the face.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


My position is NOT that millions of White people are broke derelicts.  YOU said that, not me.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 23, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Still whining. Support your claim.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 23, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Prove your claim boy or I am going to change your nickname to monkeyshine.

_"literally EVERY EMPLOYABLE WHITE MALE IN AMERICA BETWEEN 1964 have had to have been a casualty of either losing a job or being denied admission to colleges all over America in favor of black people being placed ahead of them"_


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 23, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


So what monkeyshine. Prove your statement.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


'REPORTED FOR HARASSMENT!!!!  (9th report)


----------



## protectionist (Nov 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



REPORTED FOR HARASSMENT!!!!!!! (10th report)


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 23, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Still crying for help?  Support your position monkey shine.  You can report me a million times. I am going to keep throwing virtual haymakers to that empty space you call a brain until you submit some supporting documentation to back up your claim.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 23, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Those are some of the most infantile analogies that I have ever seen from an alleged adult posting in a public forum. Fish cannot survive out of water, that is a biological fact, so THEY HAVE TO SWIM,  you loon.

Assigning a random number to the total quantity of people victimized as you say by a "social program" like AA falls into the category of something that should be a "quantifiable" fact, not some number that you pulled out of your ass for dramatic effect.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 23, 2014)

"There Is No Such Thing As White Privilege"

There's also no such thing as a 'race card,' nor is there 'political correctness' or an 'entitlement mentality.'

Glad to get that all cleared up.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2014)

Protectionist i s unhappy, like some white males who are marginalized by their own inadequacy, because he can't compete through no fault of others.

This is his root cause for believing that "AA" is somehow punishing him.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 23, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "There Is No Such Thing As White Privilege"
> 
> There's also no such thing as a 'race card,' nor is there 'political correctness' or an 'entitlement mentality.'
> 
> Glad to get that all cleared up.


The only thing you cleared up is that you are a malicious racist support of the AA Black privilege that has been, by far, the largest racial discrimination in America, over the past 50 years, affecting, by far, the greatest number of victims (mostly Whites).

Of course there is a race card, everyone knows, there is political correctness' and a disgraceful an entitlement mentality, and you are part of it.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Protectionist i s unhappy, like some white males who are marginalized by their own inadequacy, because he can't compete through no fault of others.
> 
> This is his root cause for believing that "AA" is somehow punishing him.


"Somehow" ?  HA HA HA.  Looking to win a booby prize in this forum, Jake ?   The _"somehow"_ is malicious racial discrimination, and YOU KNOW it.  And the_ "fault"_ lies with YOU and other perpetrators of AA, who should be arrested on civil rights charges.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 23, 2014)

As long as there is black failure there must be white privilege. It is a default position because the alternative is unacceptable by the dogma of political correctness.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



REPORTED FOR HARASSMENT!!!!!!! (11th report)

REPEATED demands for links.  It isn't that there is demand (I demand links all the time)  The report is for the REPTITION (BADGERING) for it.  If someone asks for a link, OK.  But once is enough,  I acknowledged that I received his message.  Tat should have stopped it.  He isn't interested in demanding a link. He knows I know that,  His motive is HARASSMENT, quite obviously.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 23, 2014)

Meathead said:


> As long as there is black failure there must be white privilege. It is a default position because the alternative is unacceptable by the dogma of political correctness.


I don't understand this.  Are you saying that 1) there is a such thing as "White Privilege" ?  Or are you saying that 2) the race hustlers create the illusion of it, to cover up for Black failure ?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 23, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What fish have to do has nothing to do with the post I posted about them.. Apparently you couldn't grasp it, for being incapable of intelligent thought.  Try again.

I DON'T HAVE TO present a number to post the FACT that AA has discriminated against Whites (and to a lesser extent some other races), while giving preference to Blacks, and over the past 50 years, this is is the largest malicious racist discrimination in America, victimizing, by far, the greatest number of victims (Whites primarily).

That DOESN'T NEED a number you blockhead.  It is a self-evident truth, and I've explained all this repeatedly.  You are just HARASSING in violation of forum rules, whether some do-nothing moderator take you to task for it or not.

Now I will return to my new thread about the question of Officer Daren Wilson getting a medal and promotion.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 23, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > As long as there is black failure there must be white privilege. It is a default position because the alternative is unacceptable by the dogma of political correctness.
> ...


The latter, rather obviously I assumed.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 23, 2014)

Meathead said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Roger.  I agree with you.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 23, 2014)

protectionist said:


> What is convinced is that you are LYING, because you obviously know that every thing I've claimed is self-evident, and *you are pretending to need data, statistics, evidence, and whatever other cool catchwords you ultra-liberals use* in this so typical methodology of yours, that you amazingly think we're not wise to.



This right here ^^^^^

You're done, protectionist.  When you think "data, statistics, evidence" are "cool catchwords for ultra-liberals," then you've lost all the marbles.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 23, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > What is convinced is that you are LYING, because you obviously know that every thing I've claimed is self-evident, and *you are pretending to need data, statistics, evidence, and whatever other cool catchwords you ultra-liberals use* in this so typical methodology of yours, that you amazingly think we're not wise to.
> ...


You missed the point.  Don't you read the thread ?   I've already posted that they are important and useful in SOME cases.  Just not in ones which are self-evident. I even listed a few examples.  Do I have to go into it all over again ?  And again ? And again ?  

For the benefit of those who just pop in here occasionally, and don't follow the thread, page to page, here is an excerpt from one of my previous posts >>

"Many things ARE self-evident. Would you say that fish being good swimmers is not self-evident ? You think you need a study, and _"data_", and "evidence" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How about man on bike is faster than man on foot ? Need_ "statistics"_ ? How about broken glass is sharp and can cut human skin ? Need evidence ? How about water moves from higher elevations to lower ones ? Need data ? Need to be "backed up" ? How about oceans contain salt ? Want to call that an "assertion" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "

 Demanding  "data, statistics, and evidence", for things that obviously don't need it, or pretending that they do, only makes that demander look silly.  As for that ? >>>  NOT MY PROBLEM.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 23, 2014)

protectionist said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



God no.  Apparently, I'd be guilty of harassment! 

Of course, you could simply stop responding.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 23, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


The solution to being guilty of harassment, is to NOT HARASS.

Now go back and finish reading my post (391) that you just responded to, while I was still in the process of posting it.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 23, 2014)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Not only are you delusional, you also make statements and deny what you stated, making you dishonest and void of integrity. YOU stated that "fish are good swimmers is a self evident fact", and using that silly childlike analogy  in the same sentence, attempted to state that it is also a "self evident fact that hundreds of millions of whites have been victimized by AA".

If the two are not related, why would you have used them in the same sentence to begin with?

Desperation in an attempt to wage a pointless, false argument without providing any credible facts is why.

So whine harassment  to the mods as much as you wish, but until you provide some proof to support your senseless argument,.........Keep burying yourself.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 23, 2014)

,





katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


YOU KNOW I am not delusional.  You LIE!  YOU KNOW everything I've said in this thread is true.


katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



1.  Of course, YOU KNOW I am not delusional.  YOU KNOW there is no such thing as "White Privilege" and it is ludicrous to even think such a thought, after 50 years of AA discrimination against Whites.

2.  I did NOT deny anything I stated.  In Post # 314, I stated this >>

_"You want "evidence" that fish are good swimmers ? You want "evidence" that cows eat grass ? You want evidence that winters are colder than summers ?
EARTH TO JS: I don't HAVE TO give evidence. You already HAVE your evidence. It is a self-evident conclusion."_

And I gave these as *examples of self-evident truths*, that don't need evidence to confirm them.  THAT'S WHY I used them. They are things we already know, just as we already know that AA Black privilege has been, by far, the largest racial discrimination in America, over the past 50 years, affecting, by far, the greatest number of victims (mostly Whites).

This is all accurate and correct, and yes, the 2 are related to each other by virtue of both being self-evident facts,  just as I stated it.

What I was talking about not being related, was this off the wall, weird comment of yours >>

_"Fish cannot survive out of water, that is a biological fact, so THEY HAVE TO SWIM...:  _which is UNrelated to my comment that they are good swimmers, and using that as an example of a self-evident truth.
I neither said, or meant to say, anything about how fish survive, or their need to swim.  Only YOU said that....for what reason, is, I suppose, known only to you, and nobody else.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 24, 2014)

protectionist said:


> ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you are delusional as well as a liar, and until you provide data that supports your conspiracy theory, your credibilty rating in the rational world will stay at "ZERO".


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


If you are still carrying on with the same monkey shine I am going to ask for you to support your position. Telling me you are reporting me is not going to make me stop. The fact you cant even deal with supporting your own premise without the help of the mods makes you a helpless child. You are a delusional fool if you expect people to believe your monkeyshine.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




Being in the BLACK is a good thing, it means your not in debt,  hey well, thats one.  I think thats what AC/DC was refering to in their lyrics once they paid off  their sound system.  seriously though,

 I know there is Racism and has been a lot more racism in the past,  but Im not a believer in absolutes when it comes to these things
socially.  Maybe its just the terminology of privileged I have a problem with.  You may have to out work white people in your line of work,  but not all Black people do,  some have it easy as well,   and from your perspective you may not see that white people may actually be in competition as well trying to outwork each other,   they just are not focused on race as you are.  So if many white people are trying to be the best they can in competition with each other or (whoever.)  ,  why do you call white people specificaly in the US lazy? as I have seen you mention from time to time.  You know the US has traditionaly had the reputation of being workaholics when you hold us up to the Europeans.  Americans have always been hard workers, granted some things have changed since the advent of the internet and computer related jobs, its not as pysical as it used to be.  But the history of my familyy anyway
has been hard labor, sacrifice in starting businesses,  and sticking with it for years without really making a fortune,  but doing the right honest thing to make 
a living.  Neither of my grandfathers were privilaged, they sufferd for their kids and one of them ended up being institutionalized for thirty years or so after suffering a nervous breakdown and undergoing shock therapy.  Please tell me how that is White privilage? Its just people trying to make a living.

there are many affluent Black people as we all know,  the way I see it, in many areas, Black privilage is on the rise, just in some regions you still see big problems with poverty.  Im sorry, but part of the reason Black inner city kids have a hard time getting good jobs, is because they dont know how to act,
(of course that is a subject of its own as to why that is)  .. example,   one day while I was on break from working in a local Berkeley Machine shop, I turned the corner to go back in and blocking the entire sidewalk and front door of the shop was this black kids Bike laying on the ground, he was standing there, (guessing 16 or 17years old)  and he asked me " is this where they give the jobs out?"    

I didnt quite know what to say at the time, I just said no,  but now I feel sorry that I didnt take him aside and try to explain a better approach than that.  I really am.      Because I know with that kind of self awareness and awareness of how things work, that kid wasnt going to get a job without a lot of help. I was just really busy that day.   That doesnt represent all black kids who are better educated, but it does represent a lot of them. You know that if you live in Oakland.
The answer to situations like that kid is what? Im not sure,  but maybe more very affluent black people need to go back and help more than they have.  A lot of black kids dont really want to listen to white people because they often take things the wrong way.  
Example,  Obama himself invests into the system that white people are getting rich in.  He is going to make many many millions whn he leaves office,  I cant remember the last time he has addressed black inner city kids with something positive,  and letting them know that they have hope to invest in society as well, but it takes sacacrifice ... other than very broad statements that is.    
The problem is not White priviledge but for those black youths who are having the hardest time adjusting to society it is the lack of real leadership in their own community, someone to teach them what to do with the money once they make it,


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Being in the black is indeed one of the few good things but we know its an aberration. The social conditioning alone is a major part of what causes issues. Blacks are besieged with negative stereotypes from birth almost...if parents are not careful.  There is no Black privilege besides what nature has inherently gifted us. Blacks being affluent is not a privilege. Its the result of hard work and dedication against circumstances whites in general simply don't have to endure. Therein lies the privilege. I'm really curious as to what you think of MBK and Obamas role in it?  I also wonder if you know the number of groups of Black professionals that give back to the hood they came from? Its amazing to me that white people are unaware of these things. Is it lack of curiosity or is it just that  you rely on hype for your news sources.

Your story about the Black kid is intriguing.  What threw you about the circumstances? He was asking for work. Why was this approach a problem?  I grew up in Oakland so I know the environment.  Most Black kids dont listen to white people because they cannot relate. White people have trouble acknowledging that racism exists and that there is a definite white privilege that exists let alone being able to start to understand their reality.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2014)

Protectionist, yes, you can be repeatedly told that your personal assessment means nothing, and that, yes, we need evidence to support your position.  Report all you want.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Was the approach a problem?  well, first of all, I myself was not in a position to hire, and back then the busness wa s slow and we were often cutting hours for everyone, so hiring was not really an option.  I guess you would have to be there, but yes  I think having to step over his bicycle to get in the front door would have been a turn off to the boss,  and sort, of his very poor introduction.  thats what I meant when I said I should have taken him aside and talked to him about that. On another day I might have.   I.m just saying from other black kids Ive seen,  they lack that awareness that you have to give a positive first impression at least to a potential employer.  I would have told the kid he needed to just introduce himself first and ask if we were hiring,  maybe a handshake ? ask something about the business?  and not leaving a bicycle blocking the doorway, because that leaves a certain message that maybe besides training this guy, he will have to be babysitted.   By the way a couple years later we did hire a black guy from east Oakland who was the first ever. 
In the end he worked out OK,   but it was rough for  a long time getting him to understand what we were all about and how industry works.  Its really a tough job for a lot of people regardless of what color they are when they have never been exposed to production and quality control in an antiquated environment.
which it was 

As to MBK,   I had heard something about it but didnt actually know what it was.  Im a little supprised. Id say it looks like a good thing,  IF resources are really going where they are supposed to.   

I would say,  if a black kid is born into a wealthy family that has connections,   then that kid is born privilaged. Why not? What about Barry Bond's kids? 
they have evry thing  set for them in life,  you dont call that priveledge becaus esomeone may look at them wrong sometime?  There are enough white people who are not racists, so people can choose who they want to associate with.  I experienced racism in my early development because my step father 
was a mexican guy with a big chip on his shoulder,  you have no idea.  And you can tell me that white people cant experience racism? Its like I always say,
racism is a human condition that anyone is capapble of,  I know that from my experience personaly.  It didnt cause me to not like Mexicans, but I learned something about people  and you can choose to take th egood things in life with you


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



I think what you witnessed was a 2 pronged problem. You had an expectation of the kid that he should know the protocol to getting a job. (Why I dont know.) The kid had the expectation that no matter what he did or said you were probably going to give him the run around. This is just guessing since I was not there. There is definitely a lack of awareness regarding protocol when dealing with white people. There is a language barrier as well. I would have told him to pick his bike up and explained to him the correct way to ask for a job.  If Black people are not working in a certain industry why would you assume they would understand the workings of the industry? Maybe I read your post wrong?

Barry Bonds kids represent less than 1% of Black kids. When speaking of white privilege we are speaking as a collective. Typically a white person is going to have a leg up no matter the case because they are more likely to have family with connections for the industry they are looking to be employed in simply because of racist policies in the past. A good example is your job that didnt have Black people in it.  Why not?  Oakland has a large Mexican population so I know a lot of them hate white people. Again you are speaking of one offs.  Racism may be something that is a human condition but its not something everyone is capable of.  The best example I have heard goes something like this.

If all whites decided to no longer hire any Black people or denied them loans would that affect the Black community adversely?  Now switch the scenario around. If all Black people decided to no longer hire any white people or denied loans to whites would that affect the white community adversely? You can see that Black people are incapable of practicing racism Doesnt mean they cant be racist. Racism is a system that is made possible and made effective via the control of resources. It is driven by the belief that the superior race should have all the resources.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I think you got me slightly wrong.  i wasnt assuming or expecting anything from the kid.  I was just pointing out that he was a little lost in knowing the proper way to approach someone for a job. I agree with the rest of your paragraph though, I was sorry later I didnt take a little time to talk to him, because I was 
pretty busy that day.  Its just a funny thing that has stayed in my memory for years,  thats all.

As to why th ecompany didnt have any black employees through the years?  I knew the old man who ran the place pretty well, it was  a small shop of about 8 people, and he told me he never hired a black person because he was afraid of being sued for something or a person faking an injury.  pretty harsh yeah?
Anyway we finaly did hire a black guy a couple years later, mainly because I vouched for him.

As to your last paragraph,  Im white and I never felt in any way that i want other peoples resources, or take anything from anyone whether it be a position or job.  I imagine most white people feel the same as me,  i think we all just want to work and have a family.  there is always a small power hungry minority in societies but to think all the negatives exist in one race I think is off.  anyway,  you hold your opinion, were just not going to agree


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 27, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...




The issue is not what you as a single white person may or may not do. I wouldnt even consider you a racist or a bigot. Its a collective dynamic.  You mentioned that the owner never hired a Black person because he thought someone would fake an injury. That means you may have gotten your job over a more qualified Black person simply because he was Black. Thats exactly the point I am making. The owner is in control of the opportunity. He gives it to a white person simply because he is at the very least bigoted.  The net effect is racism. Now multiply that same scenario thousands of times over.  How many Black people did not get an opportunity because Blacks dont control the system that bestows that opportunity and the person that does is racist or bigoted?


----------



## Taz (Nov 28, 2014)

Whites have the privilege of having their shit together more than other races.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 28, 2014)

Taz said:


> Whites have the privilege of having their shit together more than other races.


That usually happens when you have a 350 year head start and you own all the resources.


----------



## Taz (Nov 28, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Whites have the privilege of having their shit together more than other races.
> ...


I thought you said blacks started civilization in Africa?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 28, 2014)

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


They did. Building up resources has nothing to do civilization.  You can be a monkey and build up resources.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 28, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


By "monkey" you mean black people, right?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 28, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


No white people like you.


----------



## Taz (Nov 29, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So black people started civilization, but because they were slow and/or lazy, every other race passed them by?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 29, 2014)

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


No white people haven't passed anyone by.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 29, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Then why do you support affirmative action? Just admit it, you just say whatever suits your current argument, regardless of whether it contradicts all your other stated positions.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 29, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


What has this got to due with AA?


----------



## Taz (Nov 30, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I don't see any white peeps still living in mud huts like black folks still do.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2014)

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


They arent intelligent enough to do that. When you use natures materials instead of poisoning your environment that denotes more intelligence. Just think opposite of what you would do and that will lead you into the path of enlightenment.


----------



## Taz (Nov 30, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The weird part is that you actually believe it and are living in a mud hut then! Or are you not smart enough for a mud hut?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2014)

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


No I live here in the US. Thats against code.


----------



## rdean (Nov 30, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Today, as many other days, I heard somebody on one of the cable news shows using the term _"White Privilege"_. Today it was Sunny Hostin, but it could just as easily have been any one of 100 different people.
> They say these words as if every TV viewer fully accepted the term as meaning what it clearly states.
> 
> Only problem with the term is that it does not exist. And it has not existed for half a century now, ever since whatever White Privilege did exist previously, has been obliterated and replaced by Black Privilege, by way of Affirmative Action. How in the world anyone could believe there is White Privilege in America, when hundreds of millions of White Americans have been deprived of education and careers due to this insidious, treacherous, anti-White discrimination.
> ...



Why are right wingers on the USMB such dipshits?  Why do they make claims that are so easy to disprove?  Is that why they become as angry as they become?  Is it tardation or a determined ignorance?  I really want to know. 
And how do they function in their real lives?  Is it that cheap to live in a trailer? 
-----------------------

The 50 percent gap in callback rates is statistically very significant, Bertrand and Mullainathan note in *Are Emily and Greg More Employable than Lakisha and Jamal? A Field Experiment on Labor Market Discrimination* (NBER Working Paper No. 9873). It indicates that a white name yields as many more callbacks as an additional eight years of experience. Race, the authors add, also affects the reward to having a better resume. Whites with higher quality resumes received 30 percent more callbacks than whites with lower quality resumes. But the positive impact of a better resume for those with Africa-American names was much smaller.

Employers Replies to Racial Names


----------



## Godboy (Nov 30, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What part of modern US homes is poisonous to the environment? Just shut up dummy.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 30, 2014)

rdean said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Today, as many other days, I heard somebody on one of the cable news shows using the term _"White Privilege"_. Today it was Sunny Hostin, but it could just as easily have been any one of 100 different people.
> ...


What is easy to disprove is your post, and the equally easy to disprove article and research you base it on.

1.  We have no idea if the authors of this so-called research are biased or not.  They certainly could be, with the "conclusions" from an agenda.

2.  I had to look no farther than the 2nd sentence of the article to find an obvious flaw.  The authors state > _"Despite laws against discrimination, affirmative action, a degree of employer enlightenment, and the desire by some businesses to enhance profits by hiring those most qualified regardless of race, African-Americans are twice as likely as whites to be unemployed and they earn nearly 25 percent less when they are employed."
_
There is nothing in this to show that IF Blacks are twice as likely to be unemployed, that that is because of discrimination.  It could just as easily be just plain laziness, and a preference for dealing drugs, burglarizing, engaging in prostitution, or some other out of mainstream, uncountable money-making activity.

We Do KNOW that they receive AFFIRMATIVE ACTION, putting them straight to the front of the line, and this is in direct contradiction to the authors' rather dubious claims.

3.  The link contradicts itself.  First it says this > "..._they earn nearly 25 percent less when they are employed.",_  and then it turns right around and says this > _"One weakness of the study is that it simply measures callbacks for interviews, not whether an applicant gets the job and what the wage for a successful applicant would be. So the results cannot be translated into hiring rates or earnings."
_
4.  The authors are not the only ones having done a study on hiring between blacks and whites.  I have been studying it for 50 years, from the time I started in the workforce (1964) when Affirmative Action began, right up to now, when I recently retired.  I can name countless incidents of preference given to Blacks (at the expense of Whites) , which I saw up close, with my own eyes and ears.  I don't need some half-baked study to inform me about racial discrimination or affirmative action, and the racial discrimination it imposes on Whites.

5. Anyone can conduct their own phone survey.  Just call customer service to a variety of businesses or govt agencies.  I recall my last dozen or so calls.  I can't remember a single one, where the person I spoke to didn't sound like a Black female.  I also remember some years ago, when I applied for a job a Stanford University.  I went into their job office and I saw about 10 people working in the office (ALL Black women). I remember when I went to my local Florida Wokforce office a few years ago.  There were about 30 people working there (almost entirely Blacks; not one White person).  And the most stunning of all was in 1977, when I was denied an assistantship in my graduate school because I was not Black.  Only 8 people got assistantships (ALL were Black)  The other 17 people applying (ALL non Blacks) were denied.
With some investigation, I was able to ascertain that these 8 Blacks were in the lowest quadrant academically in this particular class of graduate students.  The Whites, 2 Asians, and 2 Hispanics who were denied were in the top quadrants.


----------



## guno (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## protectionist (Nov 30, 2014)

guno said:


>


Most people don't feel like watching a 10 minute video.  Could you sum it up in a couple of sentences ?


----------



## Taz (Dec 1, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


A mud hut is against code but it's better than a real house with running water and electricity? Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Porker (Dec 1, 2014)

Black privilege - MetapediaBlack Privilege in America....

*Black privilege* manifests itself in numerous forms:


Blacks have the right to take pride in their race. Whites don't.

Blacks can never be racist. Whites are always racist, even if they don't try to be.

Blacks get to play the race card. Whites don't.

Blacks never have to feel guilty about being black. Whites are trained to feel guilty about being white.

Blacks have the right to make blacks only organizations like the Black Student Union and the Congressional Black Caucus. Whites don't.

Blacks have the right to never take responsibility for their own actions. Anything bad which happens to a black person can be blamed on racism or white people. Whites have to take responsibility and apologize for their actions.

Rich black people have a right to be rich. Rich white people don't.

Black people have the right to demonize white people. White people don't have the right to demonize black people.

Black people are excused when they are prejudiced against white people. White people are never excused for prejudice against black people.

Black people are a "protected class." White people are not.

Violent crimes by whites on blacks are "hate crimes." Violent crimes by blacks on whites are just "random" crimes.

Blacks have the right to affirmative action and minority set-asides. Whites have to earn their positions.

Blacks are "cool." Whites are "squares" and "rednecks."

Blacks have the right to say words like "******," which whites are never allowed to use. They have the right to incessantly repeat the word "******" in front of white people, to intimidate them and keep them in their place.

Blacks can make the most racially insensitive comments and, more often than not, no one blinks twice. They are allowed to insult others without repercussion.[1]

Blacks can spend their rent money on designer handbags and then complain about how they don’t have the same economic opportunities as everyone else. And they get away with it.[2]

Black men are sexual supermen. White men are sexually inadequate. Black men have huge penises. White men have small, inadequate penises.

Blacks have "civil rights". Whites don't.

Blacks are in prison because of racism. Whites are in prison because they're criminals.

Black jury members have the right to acquit criminals, if they're black.

Blacks have the right to put a halt to any policy, statement, symbol, statistic, outcome, word or expression they find offensive. Whites have no such rights.

Blacks are morally superior to whites.

"[Blacks] enjoy cultural cache around the world as victors over oppression and the hard reality of what that looks like at this point in world history. The music that they enjoy, the clothes that they wear, their very mannerisms carry a certain amount of gravitas."[3]

Blacks can assign collective racial guilt to "you white folks." White people cannot do the reverse because that would be racist.

White people everywhere, and at all times, bear guilt for the crimes of a minority of white people in the past (e.g., slave owners, Adolf Hitler). Making blacks bear guilt, as a race, for the despicable crimes of their criminal minority is stereotyping, racist, and an insult to reason; after all, no one should ever be blamed for the acts of some unrelated person.

Blacks have "black culture." Whites are not allowed to have white culture.

African-American studies is a celebration of blackness and black culture. Whiteness studies is a demonization of white people and white culture.

White people need to undergo diversity/sensitivity training. Black people don't.

"... any generalization--favorable or unfavorable--about any minority that someone does not like is by definition "racist" and deserves to be suppressed--as long as it is said by a white person. Black diversity consultants, in contrast, can parade, without a shred of empirical evidence, the grossest racial and ethnic stereotypes with virtual impunity."[4]

It's racist to point out racism by blacks. It's never racist to point out racism by whites.

Whites have to walk on eggshells around blacks. Blacks don't give a shit what whites think.

Blacks have the right to riot and commit violent acts in response to perceived grievances. White people have to obey the law at all times.

Blacks have the right to never be portrayed as criminals or low-lifes in films or on TV. Bad guys on the screen must always be white.

Blacks have the right to never be ridiculed, mocked, belittled or laughed at. Whites have no such right.

Black criminals have the right to have their race censored in media reports.

Facts which cause blacks embarrassment or cast them in a bad light must be suppressed. Facts which cause whites embarrassment or cast them in a bad light are reported as is.

Blacks can silence and intimidate whites by calling them racist. Whites can't silence and intimidate blacks because that would be racist.

Forcing whitey to apologize shows black power and clout. Whites can never force blacks to apologize because that would constitute a lynching.

Whites are held to a system of 'sensitivity' requirements that do not apply to blacks.

"Whites are monitored, pestered, and punished for preposterous reasons--for a look, for an innocent word, for wearing a T-shirt, for expressing a plausible argument--but blacks can say almost anything with perfect impunity."[5]

"In discussions of race between black people and white people the conscious black person is always right; is always the ultimate authority on questions having to do with race and racism; must always be regarded as the ‘injured party,’ or the oppressed. . . . [Whites] cannot possibly be expected to be objective about questions of race."[6]

Blacks may work for explicitly racial goals but whites may not.

Blacks are permitted to notice race. Whites are not.

"It is quite acceptable for either party to explicitly go after the black, Hispanic, or even the Jewish vote. In fact both parties gain an indispensable moral authority by doing so. But it is absolutely verboten for either party, or any white candidate, to appeal to whites as a racial identity group. Racial identity is simply forbidden to whites in America and across the entire Western world. Black children today are hammered with the idea of racial identity and pride, yet racial pride in whites constitutes a grave evil. Say 'I'm white and I'm proud' and you are a National Socialist."[7]

A black person who punches a white person is a hero standing up to oppression. A white person who punches a black person is a racist.

It can be publicly admitted that blacks are superior to whites in certain pursuits (i.e. basketball). It can never be publicly admitted that whites are superior to blacks in other pursuits (i.e. winning Nobel prizes in science).

When blacks are overrepresented in a desirable field, it is due to their abilities. When whites are overrepresented in a desirable field, it is due to racism. When blacks are overrepresented in an undesirable field, it is due to racism. When whites are overrepresented in an undesirable field, it is their own fault.

Most African countries are made up almost entirely of black people, and have some of the world's highest birth rates. Most European countries consist of white people having to live alongside black people and other non-whites, and have some of the world's lowest birth rates.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 2, 2014)

Porker said:


> Black privilege - MetapediaBlack Privilege in America....
> 
> *Black privilege* manifests itself in numerous forms:
> 
> ...




That being said, I make a motion to declare it "Poor White People Day"........all in favor say "Aye"!


----------



## Meathead (Dec 2, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> That being said, I make a motion to declare it "Poor White People Day"........all in favor say "Aye"!


No, we've already got black history month. That's enough acknowledgement of failure.


----------



## Porker (Dec 2, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Porker said:
> 
> 
> > Black privilege - MetapediaBlack Privilege in America....
> ...


"Aye"


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 2, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Porker said:
> 
> 
> > Black privilege - MetapediaBlack Privilege in America....
> ...



let's have white people race riot day

open season on you know who


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2014)

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Depends on your point of view. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Porker said:
> ...


That would never happen. You would get your ass beat too badly.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Porker said:
> 
> 
> > Black privilege - MetapediaBlack Privilege in America....
> ...


If you change to Poor White Fool Day then I am in.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 2, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Porker said:
> ...



Pick up a history book and read for a change, that's  already happened.


----------



## Porker (Dec 2, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> ...
> 
> Pick up a history book and read for a change, that's  already happened.



I've read more history (the unrevised kind) than you will ever know. And actually lived more history than your liberal re-writers will ever change. Have a nice day.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 2, 2014)

Porker said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



I doubt that very seriously, That being said, my comment was not directed at you.

Have a nice day as well.


----------



## Taz (Dec 3, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So is a mud hut not up to code better than a real house?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2014)

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Depends on your point of view.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 3, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Porker said:
> 
> 
> > Black privilege - MetapediaBlack Privilege in America....
> ...


NAY!!  Now I make a motion for all those who say we should have "Poor White People Day"........instead, contact their elected representitives to enact bans on Affirmative Action.  Actions speak louder than words.  Let these discrimination whiners show that they truly oppose racial discrimination.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Porker said:
> ...




Affirmative Action would have never existed had there been no discrimination in the first place.


----------



## Porker (Dec 3, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Affirmative Action would have never existed had there been no discrimination in the first place.



You got that right... but it is NO longer needed. From here on Negroes are just milking the system and democraps are their sugardaddies.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2014)

Porker said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Affirmative Action would have never existed had there been no discrimination in the first place.
> ...


Who told you it was uneeded? Have you seen the discrepancy in wealth between whites and Blacks? Give us true AA like whites had for 350 years then we can agree its no longer needed.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 3, 2014)

Porker said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Affirmative Action would have never existed had there been no discrimination in the first place.
> ...


----------



## protectionist (Dec 3, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


No.  It would never happen.  Because Whites are too civilized for that. But if it did, Blacks would be the equivalent of Saddam Hussein's boys in Desert Storm, Hitler's boys in World War II, and Hirohito's boys in World War II.  AKA > Slaughter.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 3, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Porker said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


1.  You're saying you don't have "true" affirmative action ?

2.  Discrepancy  in wealth between Whites and Blacks?  Kind of like the discrepancy between Whites and Blacks with regard to families having men in them, rather than just women & children.  When you have a culture that doesn't include husbands and fathers, you'll always have problems. And when you have a culture that doesn't value education, with kids dropping out of schools. same thing.  And when you have  a culture where being a lazy bum and not bothering to get a job, and instead, just leeching off the system at every opportunity, guess what you get ?


----------



## Porker (Dec 3, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Affirmative Action would have never existed had there been no discrimination in the first place.



Who told you it was uneeded? Have you seen the discrepancy in wealth between whites and Blacks? Give us true AA like whites had for 350 years then we can agree its no longer needed.
[/QUOTE]


Let Denzel Washington, Samuel Jackson, every other Negro singer/entertainer/actor/rapper and ALL the black athletes in the NFL, NBA and MLB and black politicians share their wealth with their own race.

OR...maybe they should get off their lazy asses and FIND A JOB...like I did when I graduated from high school and started earning the tremendous salary of $210  a MONTH ($48 per week) in 1960. In other words stop living off the government teat. How many wealthy AFRICAN Negroes are there in the last 350 OR 3,500 years. Making your way in life is what America has been all about for the last '350 years'. Not living off the taxes of people who are employed by sucking the government teat.

NO damned way is AA still needed in this country.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


Its happened before so we know the "civilized" claim is a bunch of BS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The problem is that you and every other feral white simian knows that today's Blacks would mop the streets with you. This isnt the 1950's. On top of that you know your women and other whites would be aiding us.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2014)

Porker said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Affirmative Action would have never existed had there been no discrimination in the first place.
> ...




Let Denzel Washington, Samuel Jackson, every other Negro singer/entertainer/actor/rapper and ALL the black athletes in the NFL, NBA and MLB and black politicians share their wealth with their own race.

OR...maybe they should get off their lazy asses and FIND A JOB...like I did when I graduated from high school and started earning the tremendous salary of $210  a MONTH ($48 per week) in 1960. In other words stop living off the government teat. How many wealthy AFRICAN Negroes are there in the last 350 OR 3,500 years. Making your way in life is what America has been all about for the last '350 years'. Not living off the taxes of people who are employed by sucking the government teat.

NO damned way is AA still needed in this country.[/QUOTE]
I disagree. Whites are the largest recipients of your taxes. You've been hoodwinked by your handlers.


----------



## Porker (Dec 3, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> NO damned way is AA still needed in this country.


I disagree. Whites are the largest recipients of your taxes. You've been hoodwinked by your handlers.[/QUOTE]

How is that 3rd grade education working out for you?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2014)

Porker said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NO damned way is AA still needed in this country.
> ...



How is that 3rd grade education working out for you?[/QUOTE]
3rd grade education worked pretty good. It provided the foundation for my further academic achievements.  How was it being limited to only a 1rst grade education?  I'm guessing it was rough being on welfare and all.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 3, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


This has absolutely no relevance to the  impropriety of AA's maliciousness over the past 50 years.  If someone wanted to rectify a past problem, it should be done in such a way that doesn't perpetuate that SAME PROBLEM, except with the identities of the beneficiaries and victims reversed.  Whoever came up with this abomination in the 1960s, was not interested in justice.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Yes they were interested in justice. Just not for white men anymore.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 3, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



1.  Happened before when/where ?

2.  And you can skip the comedy about your delusions of oh-so-tough Blacks boys (like the ones I showed getting beat up by whites in the past post) - and like I said, Whites are too civilized to riot.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 3, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Which makes them racists, NOT INTERESTED IN JUSTICE (like YOU)


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



All over the US. Here is one for starters. Black Wall Street.

San Francisco Bay View What happened to Black Wall Street on June 1 1921


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Why would the perpetrator of a crime need justice?


----------



## protectionist (Dec 3, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So you're saying we can't say Whites are civilized and won't riot, because of one instance where the KKK did something very bad almost 100 years ago.  Pheeeeww!!  (high-pitched whistle


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Well its much more than one.Thats why I said for starters.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 3, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'm talking about White people who have NEVER perpetrated a crime, being discriminated against by Affirmative Action.  And they need justice to compensate them for all the INjustice and damages they have suffered for 50 years.  They should be paid reparations$$$$$ for it, and the money should come from all those perpetrators of Affirmative Action (starting with YOU)


----------



## protectionist (Dec 3, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You mentioned one (that's all)   And that was 93 years ago.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Its not the "same problem".The past 50 years is a miniscule snapshot in time compared to multiple.generations of lost opportunity by minorities and women. Furthermore, do you actually believe that on the FIRST day of AA being in effect that thousands of white people were displaced? Not hardly, there were numerous instances where it literally took years for implementation to take place due to obstinate refusal to do so. 




protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


----------



## protectionist (Dec 4, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



I never said it was the 'same" problem".  What I say is the days of slavery and Jim Crow are long in the past and they happened to people who are no longer alive.  But the 50 years of AA exactly coincide with the 50 years that I just spent in the workforce, where it was discriminating against ME, and my generation.
And I started working in 1964. I remember AA fully active then, especially in govt jobs.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Thats all that was required. You asked when it happened before. I gave you an example. Just because you dont like it doesnt mean you are proven wrong.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 4, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That's right. I haven't been proven wrong.  But this nitwit has been.  















     This is *CULTURAL IMPLOSION*.


----------

